# ISIS Colchester.... part 12



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies 


Love, luck & sticky vibes

   

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

30th Nov - 2nd Dec - Emma & Tom's weekend away









6th Dec - Sam Scan   

7th Dec - Loui e/c








Sam Hospital Appt -









8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet























10th Dec - Loui e/t









12th Dec - Tricksy test date  

24th Dec - Loui test date  

1st Jan - Debs birthday









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due   

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay 

12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due   

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv 

2nd July - Emma and Tom's Wedding Anniversay  [/color]


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

woohoo....yay me!!!  think i've managed to bring the list over (might not be the most up-to-date one sorry).

first time i've been first as well!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well done Deb!!!  

Thanks Minxy - a good way of looking at it about the money you spent on tx would be the same as the money you would have spent on a child if you had fallen pg. Good luck hun x

Well just had dinner after being at the xmas fair for a few hours. Went with my friend who had her baby in July. She was helping with the face paints so i had her baby strapped to me in sling while working on a stall. I was ok with it, the baby is gorgeous, but i had lots of people (especially parents) saying "ooh i didn't know you had a baby" or "ooh you look at home with a baby".   

Got a card today from another friend who can't make London tom and in it was a voucher for harrods for £50    The card said, "to our very dear friend, just wanted to cheer you up".   all round.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

cleo31 said:


> Thanks Minxy - a good way of looking at it about the money you spent on tx would be the same as the money you would have spent on a child if you had fallen pg. Good luck hun x


Yep, it's the way we justify spending so much...fingers crossed that the next NHS one works and that any more money we spend will actually be on our children !

Take care
N x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

cleo  

Julia - have the mooncup in....took a few attempts, don't think i can feel it, have trimmed the stalk......now i'm just worried i'm gonna lose it up there (god knows how as its not exactly small!).


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I need to look in to these mooncups... i'm intrigued (sp) !!!


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

I agree with all the points raised re the IVF lottery.  And in fact I thought the whole idea about the changes made a year or so back WAS that treatment would be standardised.  Just not happened.  I wanted to say just one thing about the 3 free goes on the NHS v 1 free go.  It looks to me like the LA's that offer 3 free goes have a much longer waiting list than those who only have one.  So is this a good thing.  So I would imagine (if this is true) that more people being offered the 3 free goes would be forced to go private and obviously it is only the unlucky ones (ie those who it doesn't work for or those that can't afford private at all) who have to sit on that long list. 

Tricksy/Cleo - My treatment was 2 fresh IVFs and 3 FETs - no way could we have afforded 5 fresh goes.  And I was lucky in that I only needed a minimum dose of Puregon - I think I was on 150mg for 3 days and 100mg for the following 3 then nothing.  And one thing my dh agreed on long ago was that we would never keep a record of all our expenses because that would just have been too depressing.  We also had to pay out for hysts before and the immune tests I had at the ARGC.  How we ever did it I don't know because dh has never earned more than the national average.  I think we just went without clothes and nights out and we let our previous house fall to pieces!!!!!

Tricksy - Do you have to have those gestone jabs every single day

Debs - Welcome back.  Hope you had a great time at Centreparcs.  I went there once for the weekend and would love to go again.

Lisa - You are so right.  If you want something down you really do have to lay it on thick with the GP.  I think part of the problem is that you get some patients who will go to the doctors with very minor ailments and make out they are in so much pain (maybe down to depression).  So if you don't speak up for yourself and keep going back you will just be sent home.  sorry you had to pay for the MRI, it is not right but we are all used to that aren't we.

Laura - I am really sorry that you will only be able to afford the one go.  But you are young and maybe things will change for you in the future. 

Emma - Have a good weekend away.

Have a good weekend everyone.

Sam


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ooooooooooo love the sparkly name!!!

what the eck is a mooncrup or what ever you lot are on about


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Real quick reply as our friends have just gone and i'm totally knackered!

Laura - my vision of mooncups is that they are rubber egg cup like things that you stick up your wanjita when the old witch comes and rather than using tampax/lillets etc as they are not very biodegradable, you use these, they catch the blood   and you 'empty' them several times a day, rinse them out and wack em back in again    I may be wrong, Julia is the expert I think    .................... Mooncups according to Tricksy    

Sam - Yep I am doing the Gestone injections everyday, tonight we used the other butt cheek and it was easy again, thank goodness  

Okey Koky I'm knackered, off to beddy byes now

Cleo - Have a fantastic day tomorrow hun, I hope that you didn't get too upset today.

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i c...

Sounds good if you dont like getting the T's out or forget to put some in your bag, sounds good but awkward... glad to see science has moved on with the times


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

I must add that you described them well - very delicate and lady like


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Ladyb14 said:


> I must add that you described them well - very delicate and lady like


Thats Me!!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

I brought some mooncups about a fortnight ago but am yet to try them out..... they look huge!!! And they're not as flexible as i thought they would be....if i don't come back on for a few days it's because i've locked myself in the bathroom and am refussing to come out till i've got the bloody thing in!!!    

Sam xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Not so sure about this mooncup idea.  Isn't there a bigger risk of infection if you are handling and re-inserting the thing?  Also, may be awkward in a public toilet?


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, you have it spot on.   The only time I don't use it is when I know I will be out when I need to empty it in case you can't find a loo with a private handbasin. They say that you should wash you hands before getting it out to avoid infection. Also they say if you are going to be out and need to change it, then either have a spare and wrap the used one up in a nappy sack or something until you can get it home, or take a bottle of water in your bag and rinse it out. Can't be ar*ed with all that so just use tampons then. 

Lisa, sorry you had to pay for your scan. It is terrible that you had to pay all that money to get a diagnosis. At least you know what is wrong now, it sounds really painful. 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam2007 - I'm with you on this, I really don't like the idea of them, especially the rinsing out bit, what if you are out and need to 'empty' it 

Well i hope that you are all having a good weekend?? We went to Heathrow this morning to pick my Aunt, Uncle and little cousin up, they've come over from New Zealand for a month   It was so fantastic to see them, little Alex bless him ran to me and tried to jump into my arms   He's blinking huge now, 4ft 6"ish, I paniced a bit as obviously I'm PUPO so crouched down instead and almost got bowled over    He's only 10. 

I started this message about 2 hours ago   I made Lasagne for dinner tonight, it was lovely.......i'm getting a bit worried as I've cooked far too many times this week!! 

Ok gotta go and watch X factor, Hope were totally useless  

Lots of Love

Nikola xxx 

Julia - It sounds like tampax are better when you are out


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello everyone

Just did a post and lost it  

Julia - Its really bad that you have to pay for your own scans but thats the way it is nowadays, you really have to fight for everything.  I wouldn't mind but i've had this now for TWO YEARS!!!!!!!!!! and all i've got out of the NHS is painkillers and 3 physio sessions.  I think with bad backs so many people put it on to get out of work and stuff that the doctors just think you've got a bit of an ache.  Its the worst pain i've ever had especially when i first done it.  The most gutting thing is i'm in Bupa through my job but because it was a pre-existing thing they won't cover me for it >:

Sam - I'm not sure about this mooncup thing either sounds a bit gross!!!!!!!!
Have your got your physio appointment through yet?

Tricksy - Sounds like your having a great weekend seeing your aunt & uncle and your little cousin sounds lovely!  How are you feeling any signs or anything.Look afteryourself hunny   I think your getting very domesticated with all that cooking   maybe thats a sign     Are yo back at work tomorrow?  Is that right that your testing on the 12th?

Cleo - Hope you had agreat time with your friends,  I bet that made you feel upset when everyone thought that was your baby   soon will be hunny 

Cath - Sleuth was a bit weird..........didn't really like it that much.  I want to see the Golden compass though - Is the book good i've never heard of it.  I want to see "Enchanted" too but need to borrow a kid for that  

Debs - Good to see you back on here,  Glad you had a good time at Centreparks which one did you go to?

Loui - How are things going with you whens your next scan?

Emma - Hope your having a good weekend away.

Hi to everyone else hope you having a good weekend.

Dh & I have had a great week off (apart from the scan)  i have done some serious eating,  ate out nearly all week  and am now too scared to get on the scales    

Ta ta for now
love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Tricksy - the daily jabs don't sound like fun at all, but let's hope they're doing the trick! If I'm ever pg again I'll have to have them too, because just having aspirin didn't work  Lovely that you get to spend time with aunt, uncle and cute cousin from New Zealand. Are they staying with you all month? Take care of yourself now that you are PUPO 

Lisa - what a pain that you have to pay for MRI, it's so unfair. Take care sweetie.

Cathie - there's really no point in working too hard and then being unfit for tx, anyway you're working really hard as it is! Fingers vcrossed for you for your xmas time tx.

Laura - it's so unfair that postcode lottery, it's that the NHS is not REALLY the national health service, every LA has it's own budget and they more or less do what they fancy. A friend of mine in London has 3 free goes. But then she had 6 tx before her lovely ds was conceived (now cute 2 yrs old). The thing is she could afford it, her hubby earns very well, but not everyone can and it's the discrimination of it that makes me angry. I just hope that you make it some other way ...

Hello everyone else! Hope you're having a nice weekend. We had a good day out yesterday in Norwich, only marred by me getting really strong AF pains just before we went out, so been on pain killers all day and quite limited in what I can do ... Still got a few more Christmas gifts, and got to the museum and the cathedral, so it was good. Then had a friend coming for dinner, and we played piano together which was fun. Today taking it easy, still quite sore and on pain killers.

We've decided to move things forward and try what we think is our last tx attempt togther with finding out more about adoption. So we're going for the adoption information meeting this month. And I also booked an appt at the hospital to start a chlomid cycle. Amazingly, both fall on the same day!! Hospital first thing in the morning, meeting in the evening - on the 11th. Now how strange is that!?
[Accu and chinese herbs helped me a lot to recover after 2 cycles and m/c, but have not made me pg! We really can't wait forever, and the chlomid and adoption seem like the only two possible ways forward (consultant thinks no point to put me through ivf again if such high chances of m/c ).]

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Afternoon. 

Rivka -   hope the pain eases soon.    for the chlomid. Sounds like you had a fab day yesterday. 

Lisa - shame about Sleuth. The Golden Compass was called Northern Lights as a book. They changed the name for the US as they wouldn't understand what the northern lights are. There's a trilogy called His Dark Materials by Phillip Pullman. I loved them, more than Harry Potter as there's more depth to the stories. I'll come with you to Enchanted if you can't find a child. I'm short and am often told I act like a child  

Tricksy - can you come and cook for me too? Hopefully it is a good sign.

Loui - how are you doing? You must be feeling really bloated at the moment. 

How's everyone else doing this weekend? Miserable weather. I ventured out with the dogs late yesterday afternoon and it p'd it down within five mins of leaving. I braved it for another mile but then turned back as was sooo wet and miserable. Then went out to a quiz night at the village hall last night with our neighbours. It was a good laugh as the others have a wicked sense of humour. Thanks to Adams knowledge of birds and Heathers head for dates we managed to win despite the most bizarre run of questions from mountains to financial questions. I'm hoping they do another one soon as it was nice to get out and away from the grind for a bit. Sadly I have to get back to it now though   Catch you later

Cathie x


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Bonjourno ladies!

Hope everyone is ok!

Rivka - Hoe all goes well for the chlomid. We are thinking of adopting afterwards but they said we cant even think about it till we try with IVF. Everyone is telling us we will adopt and then probably fall pg naturally because you relax....  i never feel relaxed!!). Will be interesting to see what happens with you. hopeflly you might not have to go down that route, but giving a child a home who hasnt got a steay mummy or daddy is such a beautiful thing. I didnt have a good up bringing so i have a strong feeling of love to give and want to make a childs life stable - its something i said i would always do no matter if i had my own children or not. Poor things, its not their fault that someone couldnt bring them up. Its quite sad thinking about it actually  

Cathie - dont worry about making my choccies quickly - you sound so busy!!! You cant wait a few weeks if you want too   If they are super yummy (i know they will be) might order few boxes for people i know!

Ticksy - hows your bum (pmsl)? Man i couldnt wait another 8 days!!! John said hed wrap me up in cotton wool and leave me in bed (sounds good to me). I would act like cleapatra and be feed grapes all day (steak and chips sounds good too....). I cant wait for the   xx

Hi to everyone else 

Well, i have completely wasted my day  . Yesterday was so hectic. Friends wedding in the morning (well till 3) at the Barns Brassiery, then rushed up to birmingham for Maroon 5 concert (IT WAS AWESOME!!!!!!). Got home at 3am, slept till 3PM!!!!!! ME doesnt help i suppose, but i feel so lazy. Housework to do, Maths coursework an Essay on, get this, Public health an the goverment (SO funny)  In essay you cant include EMOTIONAL LANGUAGE..... or be PERSONAL... shame eh??!!!

Anyone need a kitten - i have 2 left  

I will be adding my pics on ******** if anyone is interested?

Love to all  

Laura x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Afternoon all,

what a busy weekend. Yesterday was FAB!!! I have the best friends in the whole world. I was picked up about 9am and we went to my friends house who lives near the staion. When i get there the table was laid for breakfast, croissants and bucks fizz yum yum. Then the 4 of us walked to the station. In London we went to harrods and i spent my voucher on a lovely bra and knickers set. Then lunch in covent garden, actually managed to sit outside. Then  black cab to tower bridge for ice skating, none of us fell over!! The scenaray was beautiful and it was just gettting dark. Then back to convent garden for a bit of shopping and dinner (xmas ligh were amazing). We caught the 11pm train home. The whole day didn't cost me a penny. It was a truely fabulous day!

Today i went in to town after a mamouth lay in!! Met the lovely Spangle for lunch and had a look round the shops.

tricksey - how you doing hun?? Y are you cooking so much?? That should be somon's job as you need to look after ying and yang!!ope the jabs are gettting easier.  

Em  -  how was the weekend away?? Hope it went well.

Spangle - thanks for today hun and finding my top!! You're a star. Can't find you on ********, help!! enjoy next weekend.  

Shelly - how you doing?? nervous about saturday yet? I can't wait.

cath - just starting raing yest when we got on the ice rink   Didn't last long though. Bliming miserable today though. Glad quiz night was good.

Rivka - good ouck with clomid hun and the adoption meeting.
laura - have reqeusted you as a friend on face book.

Lisa - glad you enjoyed you week off hun. The golden compass looks good, if only for Daniel Craig  

Julia - hope you're having a good weekend.

love to everyone else

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening All

Cleo = I'm so glad that you had a good day yesterday, you deserve it   It sounds like you have got very good friends   Do you have the same time off over Christmas that the kids have?  Trust me my cooking is not very energetic, the soups are dead easy and don't take long at all and the lasagne is dead easy too, I think that it was in the oven within 30 mins of starting it   I always cook for the 5000 so we are still eating soup and we've got lasagne for dinner tomorrow 

Rivka - good luck with the appointments, I'll bring forward the dates board and update it for you xx 

Lisa - Are you back at  work this week hun? I'm back in tomorrow, still undecided what to do about my Tuesday/Wednesday client. I think that I am going to go in and see how it goes. I need paying for last month so I want to make sure that I pay myself, if its too bad I'll go home sick and decide in a few weeks.......if they don't decide for me of course, mind you that would be the easy option    Hows you back this weekend? Have you had a good one?

Laura - have you heard from Isis with an appt date yet? When did your referal letter go over?? I think that you were told that you could not adopt until you had done ivf as I 'think' that you are not allowed to be going through treatment or have had treatment in the previous 6 months?? 

Shelley - Really looking forward to the party next week, I'm so looking forward to seeing everyone again   How are you hun?? 

Cath - The weather has been horrendous this weekend, I got soaked yesterday giving the horses their tea, the rain was pelting down, I looked like a drowned rat that had been dragged through a hedge backwards    Can you start to take it easy soon or are you still full steam ahead? 

I hope that everyone else had had a good weekend. I've had a lovely lunch today with the girls, there was 10 of us. One of the girls has got a 15 week old baby boy and he is so scrummy and SO good. I mananged to get a cuddle and we had a little talk about the IVF and stuff so it was cool. 

I'm back at work tomorrow and on a Monday I start at 6am, I just texted the guy to see if he is in the office in the morning and he told me to stay in bed and rest but to stick some hours on my invoice   he is so so lovely. So I can have a little lay in and I'm only working on Severalls so its a 2 min commute for me tomorrow!! 

Ok gonna dash off, Top Gear is on soon    

Lots of Love to everyone

Take care

Lots of Love 

Tricksy xxx  

ps forgot to say....... I am not getting any symptoms really. I am really tired but I think that thats more physical and mental exhaustion than anything else. I keep feeling really sicky but I am sure thats the Gestone injections. I had my 5th   jab tonight and they are going really well. I've just had the one really painful one, the rest have thankfully been fine. I'll keep you posted xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

30th Nov - 2nd Dec - Emma & Tom's weekend away









6th Dec - Sam Scan   

7th Dec - Loui e/c








Sam Hospital Appt -









8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet























10th Dec - Loui e/t








Tricksy test date  

11th Dec - Rivka - Hospital Appt for Clomid treatment








Rivka - Adoption meeting









19th Dec - Cleo - Hysteroscopy CGH









24th Dec - Loui test date  

1st Jan - Debs birthday









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due   

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay 

12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due   

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv 

2nd July - Emma and Tom's Wedding Anniversay  [/color]


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksey - Glad you can have a little lie in hun, you deserve it. Can you add my hysteroscopy date for the 19th dec?? Don't want to muck up your list   . i do get the same amount of time off as the kids, actually beause of my op i get an extra day. As its xmas i won't do any work over the hols.

Anyone staying in new years eve and want a dog for the night


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - Added your date hun. If I didn't have my little unsociable Amber (a cocker who likes to think that she's a rottweiler!) then I'd look after your doggy for you. Hope you find a sitter xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerg that sounds discussssssssssssssting yuck no way am i using the mooncup omg !!!! its bad enough putting a tampoon in and getting it out let alone putting it in emptying it washing it then puuting in again yuck yuck yuck!!!! ur explanation was good tricksy u make me laugh sooooooooo much but i woudnt want u anyother way ur soooooooooo funny       .

anyway hello there everyone sorry i have not been in a couple of days but have been so busy.

julia.hello my sweet how ru ?another drunken night out    glad u had agood time ,ru looking forward to saturday?hope neither of u are driving so u can both have a drink?bet james is looking forward to christmas.cant wait to see u saturday im getting really excited and nervous. 


samonthemoon.hello hun ,do u think u will use them(moomcups) they sound grose rather u than me.what else have u been up to?was trying to look back but i couldnt go that far is it u thats going through a cycle at the moment aswell?i cant remember.well hope ur well. 

rachel.hello hun were ru?

livvy.were ru to?hope ur ok.

cleo.hello sweetie so glad u had a lovely day,u derserved  that .sounds like u have very special friends wish i had friends like that   .is dh looking forward to saturday (shooting) greg is and so am i get him out the way fior the day.and ru looking forward to saturday night?well hope u had agood day at work u and spangle should have come in to see me as i was working today.anyway see u and ric saturday. 

tricksy.hello mummy pupo!! how ru doing?hope ur not doing to much.bet it was lovely seeing ur family how long are they here for?im watching top gear i love this programe.yes im looking forward to saturday but still have alot off running around to do.who is coming with u?cant wait to see u. 

emma.hello hunny,how ru hope things are better with u and dh now and i hope ur weekend away has helped things,u both love eachother and u will both get better but u have both had alot to deal with.and it dose put a stran on your relationship ,well im always here for u hun.hope u can both make saturday i would love to see u.   

sam.hello hun how ru doing and how is the bump coming along now ,u really havent got long bet ur getting excited .have u been able to go out shopping yet?well take care. 

laura,hi ya how ru doing?cant belive how much of a wait we could have after being refererd ,i hate all this wAiting around i really do hope that we start treatment in april otherwise it will end up being a year before we even get anywhere its so frustrating but hey hoo not getting into that again or i will get upset and stressed.glad u had a nice weekend .take care. 

spangle.hello how ru did u have a nice luch with cleo?u should have both come in to see me,oh well never mind,what have been up to.well hope ur ok. 

lisa .hello hun,i cant belive u had to pay for ur mri ,it so so rediculous and unfair.glad u had a nice time off work hope u got to relaxe abit.ru and dh still coming saturday?i hope so .when do u go back to work.well see u soon. 

debs,hello sweetie lovely to have u back do u feel abit better now i had some time away aswell as everything was getting to much ,glad u had a nice brake to centre parcs i really like it there .do u no what it would be so cool if we all had a short brake there then we could all talk for england .cant remember if u said u and dh were coming saturday or not?hope u can make it.when do u have ur op done ru still looking into egg share?well hope to see u saturday. 

cath.a well deserved pamper day shame u had to get back to work after though,ru getting really busy up to christmas?we are   have u got anymore christmas fairs coming up in colchester?i really hope u can call in saturday even for an hour it would be lovely to see u.take care hun. 

liz.hello hun,how ru and and little faith?have u found a house yet?bet u cant wait till christmas sounds like faith will be a very spoilt little girl at christmas ,i wolud be exactly the same,like u said before she is to young to understand so why noy.well take care. 

think i have done evryone well i hope i have,i have not been up to much just working,and am really tied and its all go for me now untill after christmas   .really looking forward to saturday and just hoping it all gose well,and everone has agood time,i have invited my sister and niece but told her i want no trouble.gregs eyes are much better now thank god as he was driving me crazy with his moaning.think im coming down with something now what a week to get ill i could do with out that got so much to do.i have got a really lovely dress to wear saturday greg has not seen it and he wont untill saturday hoping i have lost another 2lb tomorrow or even a 1lb ,just want to look really nice saturday.me ang greg treated our selfs to a nintendo wii they are wicked only got it friday and my arms ach sooooooo bad good exercise ,well im off now need to go to bed im workind again tomorrow no rest for the wicked.looking forward to seeing u all saturday.

lots off   to u all shelley.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

evening all

what a fabulous week I've had, its totally taken my mind off all this infertility lark which is exactly what i needed.  The week at centre parcs (elveden) was brilliant, tried archery and clay pigeon shooting and it turns out I'm actually pretty Ok at both.  Also had a pamper day at the aqua sana which was great...I was on this water bed flotation thingy, very strange.  John was addicted to the rapids in the pool so it was just as well that was free!

On saturday met up with some friends and have booked a weeks snowboarding holiday in feb (fingers hugely crossed it doesn't coincide with my op, but if it does we have agreed that I'll postpone the op and go on the holiday - god I can't believe how much more relaxed I am about this, still want a baby as much as anything but much more relaxed about the waiting) so have spent most of today on the internet looking for ski wear.  We're going to Slovenia, no idea what it'll be like but i can't wait.  I've only been snowboarding once before to bulgaria two years ago, but i'm hoping it'll all come flooding back.

Cleo - sounds like you had a fab weekend too, your friends sound really lovely.

Tricksy - I hope you're taking it easy, your injections sound very scary...when you get your BFP will you have to continue with them throughout the pregnancy.

Lisa - poor you with your back, I can't believe you had to pay for your own scan.  are they going to do anything about it?

cath - sounds like you're working hard as usual.  did you get my PM about the chocs?  if you've not already done them then don't worry they can wait till its a quieter time for you.

Rivka - good luck with adoption meeting and the clomid appointment.

Laura - very tempted by the kitten, but i have two cats already and they drive me crazy half the time as it is.  hope you find good homes for them soon.

Julia - tried the mooncup all weekend and I've still not made my mind up about it, its fine getting it in and when its in, its just getting it out that i can't get the hang of!

Shelley - brilliant idea about us all going to centre parcs!  definately something i'd love to do, both John and I said when we were there how great it would be to be there with a group of friends as well.  Just me saturday I'm afraid, John is working nights and hasn't been able to swap  

Hope everyone else is Ok, still trying to catch up on all i've missed.

can't wait to see you all at Gregs party this weekend, looks like I'm coming by myself so keep a lookout for me so I don't end up by myself in the corner somewhere with noone to talk to.

Debs xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - you are now in a great frame of mind, you need to put yourselves before the IF, it makes like SO much easier to cope with. You 'sound' happier hun, I'm so pleased for you   The Gestone jabs are ok now, when we get our bfp we have to continue with them until 12-14 weeks I think 

Shelley - good to hear from you too. Si and I are coming Saturday night, Lisa and Steve are coming here first and were coming down together xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Tricksy - glad the jabs are getting easier. Take it easy! Well done for such understnading clients.

Debs - so glad you had a good week off, just what the doctor ordered   

Cleo - you really have such lovely friends and I'm so glad they're taking such good care of you, your weekend sounds fab.

Shelly - glad Greg's eyes are better. 

Cathie - your quiz night sounds like a laugh. The AF pain was gone this afternoon, so we managed a walk in the park and I even managed to plant my 9 rasberry bushes! Hadn't managed to make the support for them though, this will have to be next weekend.

Lisa - hope your back is not too paiful now.

Hello everyone else!

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone, just a quickie,

I am just putting our pics on ******** from our meet at Shelley's - does anyone mind their pic being on there? I have not mentioned FF or put on any names, just titled the folder "my friends". Hope this is okay with everyone. Let me know if anyone wants their pic taken off. Will write to you all tomorrow.

Night night xxxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Cool pics guys


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning Everyone,

Well I have just got home from work, finished earlier than I expected. Hope that everyone is ok? 

The panic/stress/worry/knicker checking is starting to kick in now   I've got a niggle (not a cramping) on my left hand ovary area and its worrying me. I've had a look back at my last cycle and I had the transfer on a Wednesday then too, by the following Tuesday I had cramps, Wednesday light spotting, Thursday full blown af. I am kacking it, i really am   I have felt so much more chilled this time but the paranoia has set in big style now. What will be will be, I know that. I just don't know what we will do if this doesn't work, emotional wise I mean     I really don't know how to chill out about this. 

Loui - Great news about your e/c hun, I've got everything crossed for you, don't worry you will be fine, maybe I can nick one of your chill pills   

I'll catch up again later everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey you - stop thinking about it NOW!!!!!!!!!

Worse thing to do is think, because that leads to thinking then more thinking - and thinking...  

Nuff....................said 

Im bored........ first time i have ever watched day time tv since i used to bunk school

man its rubbish  

Suppose i had best do some maths


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

- i said stop thinking


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

a LOT easier said than done Laura, but thanks xx     

I'm going to go out in a bit, my friend has just bought a house round the corner so I'm going to go and have a nose, then going down to Crop to 'try' and get some on the thick caked on mud off of her   

Catch you later guys xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

I know it is   but keep busy


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi everyone - sorry I wasn't on over the w/end - we had both sets of parents staying (on separate nights).

Tricksy - please don't worry. Every cycle is different - just because you have a twinge doesn't mean that things are not going right. Lol to you.

I have just had my day 10 scan - and my EC has been brought forward to this Wednesday - not Friday as planned. I have about 20 follies that are all between 15-20mm, which is so much better than my first cycle. I have been given a sedative to take the night before EC and one to take 2 hours before EC - just to stop me stressing out. I will also be given a botty bullet just before EC to help with the pain relief 'cos EC was so very painful last time. BTW - my nipps are v v sore at the moment - and so I have just started to wear a bra 24/7 to stop my nipps rubbing against anything - sorry if it's TMI!

Loui xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

I agree - every cycle is different (not that i know) bu it cant always be the same.

Nik - when i fell in May i didnt have a clue what was going on. I was getting these weird twinges, then stretching feelings, then obviously no A/F..... twas weird! But i doubt the 'next' (wishful thinking here) time i fall t probably wont be the same either.

It could be a superb sign!

    lou- get an underwired bra - i hope your d/p is being sensitive to your 'pain'  

I am feeling positive vibes at the moment for everyone


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

Well I had a fab weekend for a change.  I am just feeling so much stronger now that I am beginning to think I don't need that physio appointment after all.  They haven't contacted me yet but when they do I don't know whether I should just say "no thanks" or go along and feel silly.  Still have problem walking but maybe that is normal for my stage of pregnancy?

So on Saturday we went and did a bit of baby shopping and then in the evening we went out for a chinese meal with friends.  This was great - my first night out for 17 weeks - and the food was fab.  Then on Sunday I went to see the panto Cinderella which was good but I would have been a bit fed up if we'd had to pay full price for tickets.  Why are they so expensive?  

Tricksy - You've just hit the really hard stage of the 2WW where you are just not going to be able to help yourself from obsessing and symptom spotting so there is nothing I can say to console you.  As the ovary niggle - well I would have said this was pretty meaningless as far as how it is going for ying and yang.  But I am confident that the gestone will do the job and AF will not come - poor you having to take it for 12-14 weeks!!!!!

Rivka - Does your LA have a policy re adoption proceedings and fertility treatment.  I remember when I made my first approach I was told to forget all about it while having tx.  Once you have reached a certain stage in the application process they even want you to take precautions to prevent pregnancy!   I was a bit annoyed about it at the time (I mean as if) but can understand their reasons.  They must get so many people starting the process but end up dropping out due to a BFP.

Loui - Great to hear about your follie count - that really is good you have so many of a similar number!!!!  Now why didn't they give me that bottom bullet for the pain!!!!

Off for a haircut now so be back later.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Tricky,

Just wanted to add that when I fell pregnant I didn't feel any symptoms at all until the day my period must have been due.  I think this is why I was so relaxed about the whole thing.  Having said that, the time before when I miscarried, I was feeling off colour by 10dpo.  So I do think that you can't really compare cycle to cycle or even person to person.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam- Really pleased for you being able to go and enjoy a night out finally. Hope the improvement continues. 

Essex say you have to have stopped ttc for six months before you can start the adoption route. I think that's fairly standard as they don't want to waste their own time if couples haven't really reached the end of the line yet. 

Tricksy - if you run out of things to do you can always come over here and help with the choc. Or just sit and gossip whilst I work. Best thing is to keep busy to keep your mind off the 2ww. 

Loui - great news on the follies.     for ec on Weds.

That;s all I've got time for for now. Have a journalist from one of the local papers/magazines coming in half an hour. It's free publicity so I can't really turn it down but I've spent the morning clearing up when I would rather have been making choc so I can go to my friends house tomorrow. Sadly that's looking unlikely now. I can't afford the time to drive to Andover and back just for lunch which is


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

If you need a part timer Im free


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Tricksy, I am sure you have nothing to worry about. Let's be positive now! Hope Cropi was not too dirty.

Sam, so glad you have managed to get out eventually. I bet the Chinese tasted good after all that time. Did you see Cinderella in Ipswich? Was it no good? Was thinking of taking James. Usually the pantos at Ipswich are very good.

Cath, you sound so so busy! Shame you are going to miss out on your lunch tomorrow. Can you tell us what publication you will be in? Would be good to see a pic of you hard at work!

Laura, get on with your maths and stop thinking about chocolate! (hard I know!!) 

Shelley, I am SO looking forward to Saturday and seeing everyone again. I LOVE your pics on ********. Can I ask you why you were in a washing machine though?!?! And also being trodden on by an elephant looked a bit suspect too! Kia was cute as a puppy (and still is of course!).

Just been for some reflexology and she told me she wanted me to relax as much as possible. Saying that, she knew I had to be over the other side of Colchester to pick James up at 3.30, but by the time she finished gassing it was 3.28!! That is not a good way to start relaxing!!! 

Speak to you all later.

Julia xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Julia - Well my chill out with Cropi didn't work out that well, she was in a bad mood and not in the mood for cuddles    She was caked in mud but she is, or rather was, clean when I put her back out. She had to get a good telling off too as she would not stand still for me to change her jimjams, I hate telling her off but she has to do as she is told   

Cath - helping with the choc sounds like a great idea, I may well take you up on that depending on what happens tomorrow when I go back to work 

Sam - Thanks hun, i have done a little seach on here and there is a post with a poll and 89% of people had pains/niggles and still went on to get a bfp. I know that its not over and I am stressing over nothing but I just can't help it. If the pain goes away I'll be fine, its just like everytime I forget about it it starts up again, as if to keep reminding me   They are certainly not constipation pains, I am totally the other way on this cycle   

Hubby will be home soon and I know that i'll feel better when he gets home, a cuddle really does help doesn't it  

Loiu - thanks for your pm's hun, good luck with your jab tonight  set every alarm in the house!!!


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Loui - What time have you got EC?


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Cor i am officially bored today (and still havent done coursework)

Anyone got a whip??


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

A walnut whip?


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

and you say i have a thing for chocolate


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh I'm liking the Christmas style FF  

Little update on me - I've still got the pain in my left side, its constant now but I'm trying to remain positive. Damn hard though. It really feels like ovulation pain rather than AF pain if I think about it. If I've still got the pain in the morning I may ring Isis and see if they can give me a scan, just to check the area out. Simon reminded me too that I had these pains before egg transfer as I asked Gemma to have a look with the scanner and see if everything was ok. Poor Simon walked in the door and I burst into tears   I felt better after a big cuddle though. 

Hope that your all ok

Take care everyone

Tricksy xxx 


hhhmmm walnut whips, I havn't had one of those for years


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

oooh a walnut whip...yes please!!!

 eaten 2 mince pies today already


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ive never had a mince pie  

Ticksy - hun, remain positive - did you have drugs to make you explode with eggs eh? It could just be the ovaries settling down. Its not a natural process for your body to go through producing lots of eggies - you are only meant to have one go off every month lol

It might be the corpus luteum (yellow body) just dieing down.

What hormone does that injection contain? I may be able to help

We have just done a month of reproduction (and me sitting at the back crying!)


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - Laura is right, it's probably your ovaries sorting themselves out after being pumped up last week. Hope ISIS can help if you call them though. 

Laura - DO YOUR COURSEWORK! (Cracks whip)

Julia - I really really want a walnut whip now  

Cleo - and some mince pies. I lurve mince pies, preferably laden with brandy butter. Forgot to say yesterday that it was good to hear about you having a fab day out where you were completely spoiled by your friends.

Em - are you ok? 

hello the rest of you.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Laura - Your not alone, I don't like mince pies either   can you do me a favour and edit your post for me   I don't want my real name on here as its quite an unusual spelling and you know what its like, hope you don't mind, sorry    I'm not sure what the pain is or what the cause is. I think I may ring Isis in the morning and see what they say. Worrying is not going to do me any good. 

I really want a Walnut Whip now   do you remember the coffee flavoured ones as well


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksey -        

I love mince pies!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

but mince pies are like dead fly pies


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> but mince pies are like dead fly pies


     But the dead flies are so sweet and scrummy, especially if they are soaked in alcohol


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

................ and for Caths benefit........ erm will do coursework at same time as researching aches


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

You are such a minger!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Laura xx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

I just posted back and it dissapeared!

What is your injection called?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Moi!!!!

I pul the wings off first


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

I was meant to start my diet today but erm i had 3 ginger nuts, 3 biscotte, bowl of cornflakes a cup of tea and an aero

im so large


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - you are so so wrong     

Laura - I'm on Gestone jabs, Clexane jabs and Cyclogest


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

blooming eck - i cant wait till mine then  sounds great...


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Have you been told why you ave to take them before i go over old ground?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Yep


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh good  

I was going to say - Cyclogest is the same as your Gestone jabs!! lol

Ah well  at least you know you have plently of pregest and you wont clot, i would say thats a winw win situation there!!!


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Evening gasbags going ten to the dozen I see  

Hope you are all good  

Tricksy - from what I remember on my fresh cycle I had ovary twinges and got a bfp - It is near on impossible to not study every little thing but try and remember what the bits in there have just been through it is totally unnatural and intrusive   It seems to me there is no obvious yes and no's in this game and remember you ARE PUPO - keep positive you are doing so so well and I am certainly sending loads of      and    

Liking the new Christmas stylie - makes me wanna put my tree up.

Cleo - thanks for Sunday was really good to catch up and get things off our rather ample chests   I told DH about the bra in Debenhams he was very amused  

I LOVE mince pies I think we have been though about 10 boxes already !!!

Lady - I know what you mean about the diet I keep thinking I must - I want to go back to WW and get motivated at the gym  -one such a wrong time of year for this and if starting tx in the next couple of months probably not the best thing to be doing (well that is what I keep telling myself   ) 

Lisa hope you back is doing OK.

Shelley I am OK I am with you on the mooncup a friend told me about these about a year ago and eeeewwwwww it grosses me out, like you say tampons are bad enough - I will not use towels the thought of that up there full of yuk!!! Can they fall out??


Deb you sound lovely and chilled - good work maybe you can make it rub off on me  

Well I have been really   today my bank has carged £25 for an "overdraft review" which to me is an excuse to charge you for them doing sweet FA!!!! Have called 3 time and got NO WHERE RRRRaaaaarr rrrrrrrrr!!!!!!! Will be writing to them but have also informed them that I will be moving my business to a new bank (we bank with NAtwest and have never been charged) really annoyed.

Anyway rant over  

LOL Spangle


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Over draft review? Crazy !

Im quite fortunate that i dont celebrate chrimbo - but i still love food. Especially steak - you cant really go wrong with a nice bit of fillet - oh and roast inners...... ah man i need dinner!!!

I hate exercise - but i am going to get that strictly dancersize dvd , it looks fun!!

When we have the living room finished end of Jan i will invite everyone over for a mexican nite full of fajitas and nachos....

Johns coming home in twenty mins - we are having chips  

I like being back on here and speaking to you lot!

Shame i wont see you this weekend


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

my god what are you like....2 pages in less then 24h!!!

and i too now want a walnut whip!!

went to mothercare today to buy a gift for my friends baby shower on saturday and to my horror discovered they are discontinuing the  nursery range that I love - baby jungle.  was almost tempted to stock up now before it goes!!  luckily I have a bit more sense than that and managed to stop myself  .

Tricksy - hope you are Ok, I'm sure the pains are just your ovaries settling down again.

xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh I love Christmas   I love getting my frineds little un's presents and see their faces when they open them. I love getting Si presents too. Don't like the stress and hassle of trying to split ourselves between everyone and running around like nutters for 3 days   

Spangle - Your right its impossible not to analyse every twinge and its just a nightmare, think I'll be better off taking some sleepers and waking up next week when its all decided   

PiePig - I love that baby jungle stuff too, its so cute, can't believe that they are discontinueing it, thats not good. I think that Mama's and Papa's do a similar one though.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

What are you all like? Chatterboxes is an understatement  

I am on the side of the mince pies, with loads of thick cream. Mmmmm. Walnut whips are lovely aren't they? M&S do a nice pack of three. I WANT ONE TOO! Okay, I don't want one, I want three!!!

PiePig, don't worry about the Baby Jungle things, you will be able to get them on ebay probably at a fraction of the price next year.

Laura, count me in for the Mexican night. What are you having done to your lounge then? It looked fine to me when I came snooping that time. Oh, and have you put the pics of the kittens on ******** yet? Not that I need any more (got 3 cats already) but would like to see them, and maybe persuade my mum she needs some hairy companions (apart from my dad of course! )

Have a nice evening everyone. I am off to bed now to do my brain training (I definately need it!  )

Sorry, no more personals tonight. Will catch up with them all soon.

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

******** is updated ,along with maroon 5 concert   woohoo


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies and thanks alot u all talking about chocolate and mince pies u all no i cant eat them but really fancy a mince pie yum yum but im not going to as i have lost another 2lb im soooooooo pleased with myself .cant belive im finally losing weight.im going to feel really nice saturday rather than a frump in a beautiful dress.cant wait now.    of to cambridge tomorrow for crimbo shopping i love it there.


tricksy.pls dont stress hun i no it is easy said than done but u have to stay positive ,thinking off u hun .lol to see u saturday and i shall give u a big hug     

ems.were are u hunny missing u hope ur ok and that we see u saturday.    

 ti all u guys.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sorry so altogether i have lost 6 1/2lb only 1/2 lb to go and i would have lost 1/2 a stone yephe.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow Shelley - that is an amazing amount to loose - well done!

Sorry it's a me-post, but, I totally mucked up on my drugs yesterday . I normally do my down-reg drug at 9 in the morning and my stimms at 6 in the evening. DH's parents stayed over on Sun night and so I was busy sorting out their breakfasts yesterday morning, in-between logging on here. My internet connection was down and so I got really frustrated and kept trying for half and hour with no success. I then went to my scan at 9:15 as normal and it was confirmed by Julie that my EC is to be brought forward to Wednesday, not Friday as planned - OMG . Last night I went to get an antiseptic wipe at 6 pm and realised that I didn't remember having injected the down-reg drug in the morning. In a huge panic I phoned the ISIS Emergence line and Fiona said to take the down-reg there and then and delay the stimms for 2 hours. So I did, with all sorts of early ovulation thoughts in my mind. I then took the trigger injection at *2 am* and had a mini panic attack because I was so worried that I had mucked up badly with the down-regging. Has anyone had a similar experience? Does anyone know what I might have started (i.e. my body wanting to ovulate naturally before EC?). Please help.

Loui xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Louie, sorry I can't help. Phone ISIS again, I am sure they will explain it all to you and what the consequences are. Fingers crossed it won't have caused too many problems.

Well done Shelley!!! That is fantastic. Can't wait to see your dress. I bet you will look amazing!

Hope everyone is having a nice day. Tricksy, how are you feeling today? Thinking about you and sending you positive vibes.

Julia xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I've had a mad weekend didn't stop. Took Faith to see santa in Jarrolds in Norwich she loved him and got a nice soft dog. Then on mon went back to Norwich for xmas shopping with some friends and left Faith with Grandma for the whole day first time shes been left with someone other than us. She was fine but the routine went out the door with me!!!!! She missed her afternoon bottle and sleep was all over the place. Moaned at mum as felt she didn't listen to me when I was telling her thinks in the morning. Guess I need to let her get on with it. She is having her one day a week when I go back to work.

Tricksy:
With both my fresh cycles they were the same even down to the spotting but one was positive and one wasn't. So don't panic to much hun not long to wait now.

Hope everyone else is well

Take care Liz xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Loui - Sorry I can't help either as never had this experience.  However, I don't think that taking one injection 12 hours late can really do any damage especially as you have now taken it.

Tricksy - Are the ovary pains really painful?  If they are just niggles then I wouldn't worry at all as I think this is normal especially after IVF.  But obviously if they are really painful they maybe the ISIS will check them out for you.  

What do you mean by Xmas FF - I havent' noticed anything.

Shelley - Well done on the weight loss - did you take your ticker off?

And just to make everyone jealous (sorry Shelley), I have a pack of 3 walnut whips in my fridge at the moment.  Ate one last night and it was delicious.  And I am planning on having the other two all to myself.

Loui - In case I don't get on again -     for tomorrow.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girlies  

Shelley~ Big well done on the weight loss hunny   

Loui~ OMG egg collection tomorrow!!    i'm sure isis would of said something if they expected the drug timing to be a real problem.... but like the other girls said if ur really worried then give them a call, after all thats what they're there for and you've paid for that privelidge   

Tricksy~ How u doing now hunny Stay   sweetie     

Julia~ Tried that brain train thingy.... don't like it as it said i has the brain of a 70yr old!!!   

Well i've been getting aches and pains today and   windy as hell!!    so i think af will come on CD30 again which means i'll be starting D/R 2 days b4 new year..... no new years eve drinks for me then   BUT it will be worth it    

Sam xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Goodluck tomorrow Loui hope it's not as bad as last time!!!

Samonthemoon:
Glad af is looking like being on time at least you can have fun over xmas eh!!!!!!!!

Liz xx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Ladies - 

Well  this is it....................................

MONDAY 14TH JANUARY 12PM - DR GIDON LIEBERMAN

                   

Do we have to pay for the HFEA stuff or does the NHS do that?

Brain training is awesome - started at age 24 - took me 2 weeks to get to 20 - then lost interest and sold the DS. Now they have bought more games out i want it again!!! Had a nice pink one 

Tricksy - hope you are ok hun  

Lou -     

Sam -  Walnut wip hmm!

Well me and DH have a cup or tea and just about to go through everything together. 

It o happens to fall 2 days after we are home from the evil witches house - i must not be stressed. Does it matter that i am due to ovulate around that time because they will scan me?

Speak soon my lovelies 
xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Blimey - what a lot of chatterboxes. 

Loui - Isis would have said something if you had seriously mucked things up so it's probably ok. Worth calling them to put your mind at ease though as you don't want to be any more stressed tomorrow. 

Tricksy - How are the twinges today?

Shelly - well done on the weight loss. That's fab. You're going to look stunning on Saturday night.

Laura - great news on the appt. The first one will be to talk you through the treatment and various options. I don't remember being scanned at all till we started tx properly. I also don't remember paying any fees on the funded cycle.

Started writing this about 4 hours ago so will just post it and catch up/remember who I was sending messages to before I come back again.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Laura - Great news on getting the appointment through.  Not long to wait for you then!!!

I have just taken a look at the daily Mail and the front page is all about new guidelines coming in to force re only having one embryo put to reduce the number of IVF twins.  I really think this is terrible if it does happen.  So many baby's that have been born would not be here or else their parents would have had to pay for extra cycles in order for it to have happened.  Just glad all you ladies are cycling now and hopefully will all be pregnant before this change happens.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thought that I'd bring the list forward, back in a few mins for an update!!

6th Dec - Sam Scan   

7th Dec - Loui e/c








Sam Hospital Appt -









8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet























10th Dec - Loui e/t








Tricksy test date  

11th Dec - Rivka - Hospital Appt for Clomid treatment








Rivka - Adoption meeting









19th Dec - Cleo - Hysteroscopy CGH









24th Dec - Loui test date  

1st Jan - Debs birthday









14th Jan - Laura - 1st Consultant Appt









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due   

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay 

12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due   

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv 

2nd July - Emma and Tom's Wedding Anniversay  [/color]


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Tricksy.  Does anyone know what has happened to the other list or does anyone feel the need to update?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've got the other list in my pm's, I think that its on Page 1 of this thread too xx I'll bring it forward now


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh it wasn't there!! Here it is though

TRICKSY - 7 m/c to date, Diagnosed APA @ St Mary's - Prof Regan. 1st IVF July 07 bfn, now on 2nd ivf cycle, blast transfer 28/11, 2 frosties on ice, test date 10/12  

SAM2007- 5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage. Natural BFP 05/07. Pregnant EDD 02/08









JULIAPEACHES - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.

REIKILISA - TTC - 7 years, Loads of IUI's and monitored cycles all BFN, 1 miscarriage, 3 x IVF's all BFN. I have blood clotting disorder and short leutel phase. End of the treatment road for me now cannot put myself through it anymore. Wishing for a miracle or possible adoption

LIZ - 2 x icsi 1xfet 1 was eggshare resulting in 7monthold DD we have decided no more treatment for us.









THE WILSONS -dh very low count of under 1million and motility icis only option,start re-testing febuary and treatment in april(fingers crossed)i have all clear so far,never been pregnant

PIE PIG- DH very poor sperm count/motility (hx undescended testes) op suggested to remove possible blockages but resulted in no improvement, me endometriosis (apparently although I still don't believe it), waiting for laparoscopy then ICSI (?egg share) asap.

CLEO - ttc 4yrs dx endo feb 2007 had lap to remov what they could. 1st ivf bfn sept 07. waitng for a hysteroscopy before going again in jan

ANGEL - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH - ttc 6 years, no pg at all. IUI x 6. 2 failed ICSI, immature eggs, only one frostie. 3rd, and final, fresh cycle Xmas 07. Poss clotting problem.

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JOJO - 3 beautiful son's (previous realationship). Sterilisation reversal 2004, TTC just under 3 years. M/C 2005, hsg revealed blocked tubes. IVF only option. 2 days b4 d/r natural BFP sadly had 2nd M/C. 1st IVF BFN. 1st FET BFP. Baby due 29/3/08    

LIVVY - TTC 2 years - IVF = BFN, Natural FET = BFP but m/c - Next FET in Jan but this time medicated.

RACHEL - TTC 3.5 years, 10 months on clomid (including 4 IUI's while on clomid) followed by 2 IVF's - all BFN. Going for a natural FET in January (two frozen blastocysts left from last IVF).

LOUI - 5 IUI's and 1st IVF/ICSI all BFN - immature eggs. DR'g since 31st Oct on 2nd IVF/ICSI. Egg Collection 7th Dec, Embryo Transfer 10th Dec and test date Christmas Eve!

SPANGLE - Nov 2006 ICSI - BFP Biochemical pg May 2007 FET Medicated BFN. Want to start next ICSI Jan 08 and go to blast Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy Just sorting out the finances

SAMONTHEMOON - Start D/R for 1st ICSI 6th Jan 2008!!!

LADYB14 -dh very low count of under 1million and motility icis only option. 1st appt Jan 2008. Have had very early m/c so if i relax it could happen ( they think it was down to the chlomid making me very fertile!).


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi guys, I'll get to do an update eventually!!!

I hope that your all ok?

Lisa - thanks for the phone call hun, your a great friend  can't wait to see you on Saturday night for a good old chin wag xx

Sam - Good luck with your scan tomorrow, lucky you, you should get a great one as your so far on. Is is a 4d one?? I would love to see pics if you wouldn't mind

Laura - Fantastic news that you've finally got your appt. At our first one we went through everything, decided on a date to start treatmement and I had a scan done, funilly enough as I was due to ovulate, I also fell pregnant that month  Have you had all of your blood tests? HIV, Hep A&B, maybe C too, your fsh, hubby sperm count?? If not then I'd suggest that you get them done now, via your gp, so that when you go you can kick off straight away.

Cath - How are you hun? Are you still coming on Saturday night??

Liz - Your weekend sounds great, how exciting taking Faith to see Father Christmas, it must of been a wonderful time for you. I hope that Faiths routine has come back into line now, I'm sure your Mum was just enjoying having her xx

SamM - If you want to see what windy is you wanna come round here   Cyclogest and Gestone are an evil combination   I hope that AF is not too bad for you xx

Julia - Hows the Christmas light decorating coming on? have you started yet, I'm going to come and have a look when you have the big switch on  

Loui - Good luck for tomorrow hun, I'll be thinking of you. Dont worry about the Buserelin, if there was a problem Fiona would of said. Hope that the chill pills help tonight and tomorrow

Shelley - Woohoo nearly party time and good on you for losing more weight, you have done so so well, way hey to you. I don't know what to wear on Saturday night. What time do you want us there?

Debs -How are you feeling hun, hope that your still upbeat, do me a favour and send some over my way please!!!

Well after a very restless night and a stressfull morning I eventually rang Fiona at lunchtime. I havn't had any pains this morning, or nothing to speak of, but I was still really worried. I told Fiona everything and she said that I had told her absolutley nothing that worried her, in fact, it _could_ possibly be a good sign. When embryo's implant the hormones can make the ovaries swell, hence my pain/twinges/niggles, it has got a proper gernam sounding name which I can't remember. So I feel a lot better now, still worried but not that worried. I've felt sick all day but I am sure that its because I've been getting myself in a real pickle over the last couple of days. So its still fingers crossed and I hoping for our little miracle.

This has taken me ages to do, sorry.

Lots of Love everyone, and sorry if I've missed anyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Your such a bunch of chatterboxes!!    

Tricksy - "Ditto!!"  I'm always here for you anytime hun   Looking forward to Saturday night!  Big positives coming your way   

Sam - Good luck for the scan tomorrow, How are you feeling now are you still in pain? Have you started the physio sessions yet?  Walnut Whip.............yum!!!

Loui - I think the same as everyone else hun if there was a problem Isis would have said,  try not to worry it will all be ok   Good luck for tomorrow hope the pills do their stuff and your nice and relaxed,  Big positives coming your way     Let us know how you get on.

Laura - Great news for your 1st appointment ,  I can't remember but i don't think i paid for anything on my funded cycle - Good luck.

Liz - I bet it was great taking Faith to see Santa glad you had a great weekend.

Shelley - Congratulations on your weight loss - Thats great!!!!  Is it just weightwatchers that your doing or are you going to the gym as well?  Well Done!!  Really looking forward to Saturday night - Hows Gregs eye now?

Rivka - Great news on the clomid cycle - How many will you be doing?

Cath - Hows your back now?  What did they diagnose you with?  How are you enjoying not working..............or is that a silly question   

Spangle - Overdraft review.........wot a load of old cobblers - Hope you managed to get hold of them in the end.

Cleo - Your friends sound really lovely - so glad that you had a great time at the weekend.

Debs - It sounds like the break away really did you some good,  you seem so much more positive now 

Sam-moon - Glad its all systems go for your next cycle.

Julia - I'm not on ********,  Can i just go on it and view the pictures or do i need to subscribe  I would really like to see the pictures of the last meet.

Hope i got everyone 


Having a bit of a manic week ,  was out last night and i'm out again on Thursday night.  Going to another adoption meeting next Monday too but that ones in Ipswich.

Take care everyone
love Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rivka - Blimey your a busy bee, don't overdue it though. Looking forward to seeing you too on Saturday xx

Julia - I've just seen your beloved at Tesco, he is so lovely 

Sam - I keep meaning to ask you, when are you having your stitch out or is it disolvable? I'm curious as to what happens, hope thats ok?? 

More I'm a celeb on telly woohoo


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello 

real quick one as knackered!

Trisky sending loads of     

Laura - congrats on your appointment just make sure you have all the bloods etc done although I seem to remember on my first go you had to have these before they would issue an appointment! We did not have to pay a penny funded cycle.

Lisa - good luck at the adoption meeting in Ipswich I hope this one is more positive. Spoke to 3 people at the bank - all have said they will not do anything! Have told them I will change my bank I an furious and think the HSBC are just cming up with ways to make more money. They said they have introduced this to benefit their customers to stop they living in their od I said in my case when I use the od it is paid off every month I have no changes to the OD and therefore no benefit I am paying for nothing or paying for other people they have lent too much money too - same old story paying for everyone else. Sorry to rant but I am so mad about it and there is NOTHING they will do except write  a letter which I will do but I am sure will make sod all difference  

Loui -loads of luck for tomorrow - let us know how many eggs asap     

Shelley - well done on lsing the pounds you should be proud and have fun on Saturday

Hello to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hiya!

just to add to the diagnosis thingy

LadyB14 -dh  very low count of under 1million and motility icis only option. 1st appt Jan 2008. Have had very early m/c so if i relax it could happen ( they think it was down to the chlomid making me very fertile!).

Well, i have to loose another stone and half in 6 weeks - possible! All blood tests done, chlymidia thingy (very odd DIY job!) done Monday! Read through all the paperwork today - scary eh?! Is it painful for egg collection and who had general and who had local anesthtic?

Tricksy - see what did i tell you?! I remember these weird stretching feelings and pains (not like AF). Basically your ovaries control when the progesterone level drops and AF starts. If you become pregnant your ovaries make sure you are producing those hormones enabling the uterus wall to stay intact - hence no AF. For the first 3 months it is the ovaries controlling quite a bit, then the placenta takes over (hence why MC is more frequant in that time). Your Ovaries are probably in overdrive!!!

You keep chilling out honey  . Hows the jabs going - you a pro yet?! Any bruising??

Hope everyone is ok  

Love me x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Ladyb14 said:


> Tricksy - see what did i tell you?! I remember these weird stretching feelings and pains (not like AF). Basically your ovaries control when the progesterone level drops and AF starts. If you become pregnant your ovaries make sure you are producing those hormones enabling the uterus wall to stay intact - hence no AF. For the first 3 months it is the ovaries controlling quite a bit, then the placenta takes over (hence why MC is more frequant in that time). Your Ovaries are probably in overdrive!!!


You've certainly been doing your reading up recently LOL I am well aware of what your ovaries do, I'm getting a bit of a pro at this now!!! Believe me when you start your treatment all rational thoughts go out of your head on the 2ww, plus they were not stretching pains, it was ovary pain, like I was going to ovulate, not the same ones that you get when you get to about 6/7 weeks.

Isis do not do egg collection with a general, everyone has sedation. I'll be honest with you and say that I was fine, I did find a small amount of time it was uncomfortable but I don't really have any recollection of it. I was terrified the first time I had it done, and had no need to worry. If you are in pain they will just give you more sedation. Don't worry. Good to see that you've had all of your tests done so you should be ready to go, if you are mid cycle when you go for your appt/scan, they may let you start as early as that month, or on day 21 of the following cycle.

I'll add your details to the personal list


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks   good to see they will 'top me up' if needs be! They did say that 99% of womanhave no recolection of what just happened (im looking forward to that bit!).

Only 5 days to go - you are doing so so well! Keep it up!!

Bit cross with the news today that abortions may start to happen in the docs - hmmm do people not realise how prescious a baby is? Its TOO easy to do it these days!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I don't want to get into the whole abortion debate but I don't think that they are easy to get I'm sure that 99.9% of people who chose to have them are well aware of how precious life is. Can you imagine having to live with that I'm not for abortion but I know a couple of people who have had them and trust me, they still cry about it many years down the line. Both girls were using birth control and they were real accidents


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

I know it must be hard for them and i am sure it is somethig that never goes away. But even when we looked into adoption its just not the thing to give a new born away anymore. (even though i also understand that it wouldbe hard to carry full term andgive away etc). 

I supposeits just my jealousyof being able to concieve in the first place!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Never say Never Laura, unless you've been there you really have no idea what its like. I've never been there myself but been by my friends side as she went through it. I don't hold it against her and never would. Sometimes circumstances dictate that our lives go in a direction that we would never of anticipated.


ps people don't want to give their children up anymore as they are worth so much financially with all of the benefits


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Ladyb14 said:


> Bit cross with the news today that abortions may start to happen in the docs - hmmm do people not realise how prescious a baby is? Its TOO easy to do it these days!!!


I'm also not going to get into the debate about abortions but just to say, I honestly don't think they're that "easy" to get, despite what the media may be portraying. Also, having had a termination almost 18 years ago, I can say from personal experience, it is not an easy decision to make...it is something I will have to live with for the rest of my life and in light of our current situation (ttc 4 & half years, 4 early miscarriages/chemical pregnancies, as well as all the IVF/FET treatments I've had so far and still continuing), it makes it all the harder knowing that I terminated a pregnancy...however, it was the right decision at the time and I do not feel that anyone has the right to judge...everyone's situation and circumstances are different and there are many many reasons why someone may choose to have a termination.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Im not judging seriously , last thing i do - i just do not like the descisions being made at the moment (all fertility relate) , HFEA yesterday and the 1 emby and today the abortion things.

sorry if i upset anyone


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

to Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Ladyb14 said:


> Im not judging seriously , last thing i do - i just do not like the descisions being made at the moment (all fertility relate) , HFEA yesterday and the 1 emby and today the abortion things.
> 
> sorry if i upset anyone





Tricksy said:


> to Natasha


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Natasha   

This is a really touchy subject and possibly one best left alone here? I'm a strong believer in each of us making our own choices. Beyond that I'm   as it's such a sensitive issue which can be very divisive.

Moving on......

Tricksy - how are you today? Any more twinges/aches? How is work going? Hope you're still doing short days. 

Laura - did you get your coursework done?

Where's everyone else today? "Saw" Angel and Shelley in the quiz last night. I'm worried about Em as she seems so down at the moment. If you're out there sweetie     you take care of yourself.

Soaking wet at the moment as took the dogs out whilst it was nice and bright only to get caught in torrential rain   Could have been worse I suppose, it could have been raining all the way around rather than just the last ten mins. Been busy trying to finish off a shop order but it's so big I'm having trouble getting it all together which just stresses me out. I've spoken to them and told them it will be tomorrow so with dh's help tonight we should break the back of it. May have a nap after my next delivery so I can keep going later.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

CathB said:


> Natasha
> 
> This is a really touchy subject and possibly one best left alone here? I'm a strong believer in each of us making our own choices. Beyond that I'm  as it's such a sensitive issue which can be very divisive.


Which is why I said that I wasn't going to get in a debate about it and I think we had moved on 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well i was very stupid bringing it up wasnt i?

I mean t from a medical pint of view - i didnt mean personally. My damn stupid dyslexia doesnt help when i try and explain things, either written word or in conversation face to face. 

Medically (governmental) things are seen as money and target driven hence this abortion in house plan. I cant express enough how stupid and sorry i am bringing it up. I should had explained it better. 

I just meant that i dont thing that kind of thing should be done in a doctors surgery and by nurses, they already have to take on alot more responsibilities and now this.

Really really sorry people


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

CahtB - no , homework still hasnt been done   done some genetics / genome and DNA stuff. Also inhertiance and chromosome work but sitll have maths coursework, writing skills work, group project work and maths exam paper to do.................................................... 

thanks for asking


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Laura - stupid isn't something that crossed my mind. Just been there with discussions on that topic that have caused tension so was merely thinking let's leave that for another forum. 

Glad you got some of the work done.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Lisa - Pain is a lot lot better now.  Typical isn't it that I am feeling better when I am finally being referred for physio.  Not sure I need it now.

Tricksy - All my scans are NHS ones and I haven't been given pics since 18 weeks.  I would have loved to have one of those 3D ones but because of the number of scans I have had I really felt it best not to add to that (even though I think they are great).  As for my stitch I have been told this is coming out at 37 weeks.  Have a scan tomorrow then appointment with the consultant friday (very annoying having to go to the hosp two days running) and want to discuss it then.  I would like to have the stitch out earlier because they say baby can come anywhere between 37 and 42 weeks.  Well I am having nightmares about going in to labour with the stitch in.  You hear stories about people giving birth at home/in the car park because they don't get to hospital in time and I wonder what would happen if you had a stitch in.  Sounds painful (though I guess the whole thing is).

Laura - I have had EC with general anesthetic and at the ISIS (with Pethidine I think).  Personally I found both painful!!  With the EC I had under general, I woke to bad cramping (although painkillers soon solved this) and with the ISIS one I have little recollection but the only things I do remember were me asking for more top up and saying "ouch".  I know that Pethidine is what some hospital give you in labour so at least I have some experience of it.  Hope this didn't frighten you - with both my ECs I had loads of follicles and massive ovaries and I think this is why I found it painful.  Just as many people don't. 

Tricksy - All is sounding positive to me.  Glad you spoke to ISIS to reassure yourself.  When are you testing?  How many days are you post EC now?  Just can't believe that you are not going to get lucky this time.  

Loui - Hope all went well today.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi!

Interestingly, most of the ISIS staff were at a Fertility Conference in Cambridge today and were told from the horses mouth that apparently the President of HFEA is still proposing to put back only 1 embie some time in the future - but as yet, there has not been Governmental agreement to this. What they have proposed is that more funding should be available on the NHS for 2 free goes so that the 1 embie rule does not hit us all as badly as we thought. It seems that 1 embie will only be instigated for those under 35 with no known infertility problems. So the 1 emby rule may come into practise but we all get 2 NHS shots at it. I hope I haven't upset anyone with this - I was just relaying the proposals.

Anyway, I had EC today and it was so much better than last time. The staff were really kind and considerate with me, and spent a lot of time ensuring that my pain relief was topped up throughout. I remember very little of it and whenever they saw me gripping DH's hand in pain they topped the relief up. 16 eggs were collected and Terry has just phoned to say that 12 eggs were mature - 4 times as many as last time. As DH's sperm count was low we have gone for ICSI and so now I am hoping that the sperm is getting jiggy jiggy with my 12 lovely eggs. Terry will phone us tomorrow with the results and let us know whether it will be a 2 day transfer or 5 day blast transfer. Yippeeee!!

Loui xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Fab news Loui - well done.  Hope it is  good news call from Terry tomorrow.

Re the 1 embryo rule.  Does this mean that anyone with "unexplained" infertility?  Seems a bit unfair to me because in my view unexplained  just not understood.  Many of us here know how it can take years to get a diagnosis.


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Lou that sounds amazing!!! Very promising! Keep us updated  

When they top you up - how do they do it?

Who does the collection - is it terry?

Man this feels so real now!

Sam - i amgetting very excited for you - do you have everything now?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui - woo hoo. 12 mature eggs is fantastic. Hope they're getting on down tonight. Did Tricksy leave her Pat Boone CD there?  Hope you don't feel too many after effects. 

Laura - I've had both ecs under sedation and can't recall much about either. The first did hurt a bit but the second was fine. Think it could have been because I knew what to expect so wasn't as tense as the first time. 

Sam - that's a bit of a pain having to go two days running. Hope you get the stitch sorted. 

Hello everyone else. Busy here again but it's going to be like that for the next two weeks at least. af is due in the next few days so I have to make a decision on whether we're going for tx at the end of the month or not. Can't remember if Giddon said I need new day 2 bloods doing but can ask when we call. Pain is that day 2 is likely to be over the weekend so I don't know if that will skew things too much. Off for a relaxing bath before I crack on again. Never got my nap as had too many things going on


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sam2007 said:


> Re the 1 embryo rule. Does this mean that anyone with "unexplained" infertility? Seems a bit unfair to me because in my view unexplained just not understood.


Tony posted a couple of articles on the News Discussions board yesterday that you may be interested in. Here are the links...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121907.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121906.0

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Louie, that is fantastic news, so glad that today went well for you. Let's hope they get it on together tonight and you get some lovely blastocysts in the next few days.   Well done!!

Laura, perhaps you should log on to the Isis website and see if there is any information on there. Otherwise I am sure they will go through all the details of what is going to happen when you have your appointment. Try not to worry, it will all become clear once you have been there and see who does what.

Tricksy, hope you are not over exerting yourself and taking it easy. 

Shelley, I am looking forward to Saturday   Can't wait to see you all again.

Just a quickie from me tonight - I never seem to get much time on here these days. Hope you are all well.

Take care, Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

How do you get a profile ticker to work>


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening everyone,

Loiu - Woohoo that is fantastic news hun        I told you you'd be ok   I would imagine that you are dozing on the sofa at the mo, take it easy and keep drinking that water to flush your follies out. Got everything crossed for you tomorrow. Terry rang us about 10.30-11am so don't worry if the call doesn't come til later. Is hubby off with you tomorrow?? Take care xxx 

Julia- Hows Lampoons lights coming on?    I'll have to do a drive by on Sunday night    

Minxy - thanks for the links xx fingers crossed I won't be needing anymore    

Cath - Hows the order coming on? I think that you should have the 2 day bloods done between days 2-4 so even if af comes on a Saturday you'll be fine. I hope that you manage to get it sorted out so that you can tx this month   

Sam - What a pain having to go to the hosp 2 days running   I'm really lucky that we are only 10 mins from the hospital with traffic, hope that you have good news. 37 weeks seems quite late to take the stitch out   I think if you know what happens if you go into labour earlier then it will make you feel easier.....hopefully!! I have my blasts put back last Wednesday, so I'm 7 days now post transfer and 12 days post ec. I've been told to test on Monday as they were blasts     I got my tests yesterday, they are calling my name already though   

Hope everyone else is ok

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all, i'm crackered. Been late night shopping again and still not got everything   . 

Off for my works xmas do tom night so i may have a few vinos   

loui - fab news hun        

Tricksey, not long now hun!!!!     

Cath - i'm really getting into my yoga now, not that i'm any good but i do find it relaxing and it gives me some me time. I read ages ago that its good for fertility so i'm happy to give it a go. Sorry you didn't get your nap, you work so hard hun. Have you made up your mind about tx yet? You need to do it when you feel ready.  

Spangle - shopping again tonight i see!! Hope you got what you wanted.

Hello to everyone else  

Love from a very sleepy (with very sore feet) cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Evening girlies,

Loui~ Well done hunny, 12 mature eggs is fantastic       Will be keeping my finges crossed for u that they all fertilise and u get some scrummy blasts with them  

Tricksy~ WOW can't believe u test on monday..... so excited for u       

Laura~ The idear of egg collection freaks me out too!! BUT Fiona told me i could have valium just b4 to keep me calm as the calmer u are the less it's gonna hurt (or so i'm told!!)

Cath~ Hope ur bath did the trick and got u all relaxed hunny  

minxy~ Will check out those links in a bit.... really have to say i think it should be the individual womans choice as to whether she has 1 or 2 embryos put back.We all know the risks of having 2 put back and if we still choose to do it then thats on us.

I'm justwaiting these last few days out now, have been having some pains in the general womb area still on and off all day so i'm sure it's gotta be soon  

Sam xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Just a quick one.

Cleo - yes I did ta, sorry could not chat then DH called he had been stuck on a train as there had been a "fataltie" NOt nice and he had just started mving so rush to the station to get him. You will be looking good in your top tomorrow  

Loui - well done loads of       for tomorrow!

Tricksy not long now - so far so good    

Laura - ISIS will explain everything, personally I found egg collection painful and horrid but as someone else said everyone is different and reacts different I do not remember much crying (ans. has that effect on me for some reason) being told to keep still and DH's face and him syaing to me that 16 eggs well done!! Want more drugs next time.

Cath hope you are OK?

Little from me I have my appointment for the consultation 31st December - really looking forward    Hope to get started late Jan    

LOL Spangle xxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Laura - Still got loads to get yet. I am a fussy shopper and hate making decisions so do a lot of browing but not a lot of buying. Also don't want to get everything done and just be sitting waiting. As for tickers - I have terrible trouble with these. First of all you have to make sure you have the right codes - different sites use different codes. I think mine begin something like [url]. I actually found it easier to find someone who has a ticker I like then click on that and make my own. Then all you have to do is copy the codes into your signature. Good luck with that.

Tricksy - I have read one women's experience. She said she dilated through her stitch. Don't quite understand this but it sounds nasty!!!!!!!!

Cleo - Hope you enjoy your works do tomorrow.

Spangle - Glad there are going to be a few of you cycling in January.

Cath - I always thought day 2 bloods could be done anytime between day 1 and 3 (4 if pushed). Day 2 is perfect though. Hope you do get to go for treatment as planned.

SamM - I agree with what you are saying about the 1 embyro rule but then again the problem is that we are so desparate for a baby that we will take risks and sometimes we need someone there to put the brakes on. Not that I agree with the 1 embryo rule at all. It is just that when I was doing IVF and they had allowed me to put back, say 3, I would have said yes. And if someone had told me about a revolutionary new drug that hugely increases the chances of a BFP but that could potentially have risks for me - well I probably would have taken it. So I think the decision should really be made by the clinic (after consultation with the patient) - this might be what the plan is.

Does anyone who remembers Mr Lower see him on TV the other day. It was either GMTV or the Lorraine Kelly show (can't remember). Only saw the tail end so don't really know what it was about.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sam2007~ I kinda agree hun, but i still think that unless there is a great risk to the patient then the consultant should still leave the final decision upto the patient. We thought long and hard about whether to have 1 or 2 embryos back. Looked at clinics abroad that offered 3 embryo transfers and decided that the risks with that were so high we didn't want to go to a clinic that would clearly put it's patients at such a risk. The decision was not easy to make as we had to weigh up the pro's and con's of both and after a lot of talking came to our conclusion   Anywho this is far to indepth to get into tonight and i think it's one of them things that should prob be left to a seperate thread as it's so easy to get on ur soapbox about it   
Not long now till the big day sweetie.... so exciting   

Sam xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

woo hoo...just back from works xmas meal and drunk as a skunk however drunk that is!!!  sure to regret it tomorrow though.

anyway

loui-great news on the EC..lets hope they're getting jiggy

Tricksy - still think more fingers crossed can't be a bad thing


now for saturday..can i meet anyone before hand so i don't have to turn up on my own  get very nervous.

julia - please tell me the mooncup was tricky to remove for you too at first...can't seem to work out an easy way. have to admit though its so easy not to bother with tampons when out.

Lisa - hope your adoption meeting goes ok

em - where are you honey, i miss you



i can't type anymore i'm far too ******. love you all xxx

Debs xxxx

ps. i hope this makes sense, i've tried to correct my spelling but too much vino is not good for typing lol


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning all, just a quickie as I'm at work  

Debs - Your welcome to come to mine first on Saturday if you want?? Lisa and Steve are coming to ours first and giving us a lift, you can follow us down there. Are you coming on your own or is hubby coming with you? Hope that your hangover is not too bad this morning!! 

SamM - I do agree with PreggySam that I think that there should be guidlines, when we got to Isis last week for e/t we were told that we had 2 blasts and 1 to freeze. I asked Sarah if they could put all 3 back, and I meant it too, but I'm not old enough for 3. I think that if we see any extra chance that we can fall pregnant we will take it and sometimes its not always a rational decision. I've not read the articles yet but if they are going to allow us 1 embryo only then they should increase our free goes to 2.

PreggySam - Good luck today xxx

Loui - Fingers crossed for you too today, stop looking at the phone!! 

Laura - On our free go it still cost us £900, £500 for the Blastocyst and £400 freezing charge (both payable in advance). We didn't have any to freeze so we left the 'payment on account' so to speak as we knew that we would have a second go and it was £400 that we didn't need to find this time. Obviously you don't have to go for blastocyst or freeze any embryos if your lucky enough to have any.

Em - Hey hun where are you?? are you still coming on Sat night? 

Spangle - Is your appt at Isis on 31st December? Oh how exciting, we are going to have lots of cycles and lots of bfp's in the New Year    

Cleo - Hope that your feet recover in time for tonight   Where is your Christmas meal tonight? I've got the first of 3 tomorrow night, we are going to Banquet 1408    can't wait. Another one that I've got next week is at The Cock at Beazley End, Jamie Olivers Prodiget's pub, the menu looks really poncy!! I hope its going to be ok   

Be back later, 

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone - and a huge thank you to you all for wishing me well yesterday at EC and congratulating me afterwards. It was like opening christmas presents reading all your good will messages!


Ladyb - just to put your mind at rest - they 'top you up' with drugs through a venflon in your wrist which goes directly into a vein and so it doesn't hurt when they push the drugs in. It also works in seconds and you fall asleep immediately.  Before I went into theatre they put in a dose of painkillers into the venflon which was just to take the edge off the pain, and then injected me with a little bit of anaesthetic. I was then asked to walk the 20 or so paces to the theatre, and I felt a bit woozy then, (like feeling very drunk) and the nurse held onto my arm to help me. Once on the bed I remember all of the anaesthetic being injected (didn't hurt a bit), I felt a bit heavy all over and then a second later I was sleeping. They then topped me up whenever they saw me 'coming round' (when I groaned a bit or gave an extra hard squeeze to DH's hand). All these signs they were looking for. TBH - it was such a 'good' experience this time that I even thought about sending them a thank you card! Miss Kavka (not sure of her name or the spelling!) did the EC - and she was really lovely - a bit like an older aunt.

Tricksy - thanks for the tip about the water to flush the follies out. DH has gone into work this morning and will leave as close to 11am as he can for an extended lunch to be around when Terry calls ......... am getting quite nervous now, 'cos they had to use ICSI as DH's count was lower than last time. Poor DH is so stressed; at work he is currently being made to cover 3 jobs; he's also worried about me and IVF, worried about a promotion that 27 people are going for and only 7 people will be offered (which will be a life-changing opportunity and a chance of getting to the very highest echelons in his profession)- and is worried about our old Labrador Bracken who was given just 2 months or less to live yesterday - I had to go to the vets just before EC to be told this news  ). It's funny how one life is taken as one life is created - and that was exactly my though as I was given the anaesthetic yesterday.    Sorry to rabble on............. I can't believe that you test this Monday - wooooohoooooo! 

loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui - a quick one to send you lots of       for good news from Terry this morning.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girlies

Loui - Fantastic news hunny about EC so pleased it was different from your last one,  I found the same thing my first one was really painful and i was dreading my 2nd one but the 2nd one i didn't feel a thing (they must have gave me more drugs)  I'm so sorry about your doggy   Its so sad   That Miss Kavka she did my 2nd ET she was really lovely to me after she held my hand and told me she wished me lots of luck.......I thought that was really sweet.  Hope you get your phone call soon - thinking of you 

Debs - Hows your head??  Hope its not too bad   


Cleo - Have a great time tonight - I'm out tonight too i'm meeting up with a friend i've known since i was 10!!!  She lives in Spain and is coming over for a flying visit.  

Sam - Good luck with all your appointments hunny - Its seems such a pain to keep having to travel two days on the trot.  Thinking of you   I didn't see Dr Lower   If you find out what it was about let me know

Cath - OMG how quick has that come round for you,  do you think you will start in January?  Hope you managed to get your feet up and relax - How are you finding being off work?  I bet you think now how the hell did i fit it all in?

Tricksy - Not long now hunny - How you feeling? 


I'm off work today...............Yah!!!!!!!!  Got to go for a smear in a minute..............booooooooooooooooooo.  The weather is ****e out there today   

Right better stop yacking and get dressed   


Laters Taters
Lisaxxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just a very quick post - all 12 of our eggies have fertilised!!! Woohoo!!! Terry will look at them tomorrow to see if we can take any to blast.

Will post later ,

loui xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Loui - FANTASTIC NEWS!!!! Sonds like they had a bit of a party in that culture last night lol 
your write up was lovely, thank you for gonginto detail. Im just a little worried. Ive never been in hospital and its just all quite scary at the moment. I wish i could tell my mum or best friends what its like but no one understands.

Thank you so much for all the advice ladies. I can see myself getting emotional when it happens! I am so glad its a lady who does it - i had visions of terry (even though his the super science dude eh?!)

Lisa - cant really say have fun, but my sympathy is with you! Dont know what happens in Essex but my first and last smear i was 21 (5 years ago). When are you meant to have your next one?

Hows it going tricksy - any treats planned for today?

Debs - hows the hangover?

More personalls toinght , im getting emotional, i feel very lost with no one to turn to. Just tried to tell DH what happens but he just started talking about something completely different straight away   even after i said im scared, i feel all alone. Does he not understand that i am going through alot for this and its for him mostly. (i didnt even want babies when i started all this stuff last year!)  

Laura

Sam -


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Well done Louie, that is fantastic news!! I can see there are going to be a lot of babies around next year, so I had better get knitting!! (only kidding - I can only knit scarves cos they are easy!   )

Lisa, good luck with the smear. I have got to go for a colposcopy again next week and am dreading it. I find them so painful.   Have a lovely time with your friend tonight. It must be lovely seeing her and catching up with each other. Oh, and good luck too for the adoption meeting. Do you think it will be any different to the previous one? Do different local authorities have different guidelines? The lady who is doing my reflexology was telling me about an orphanage in South Africa, and she said that if everything fails and we don't have another baby I should get over there and adopt one of them. It sounds easy but I bet there is loads of red tape involved. Not sure that I could do that although it is heartbreaking knowing how many children need loving parents  

Cath, do you think you will cycle soon then? What will happen with work when you get preggers? Hopefully life will become a lot less stressful for you after Christmas. 

Cleo, have a lovely time tonight at your Christmas meal. Have a few drinks for me!!

Debs, I must say your typing is extremely good when ******! Don't think I could manage that! I shall type something when I get home Saturday night - you will see what I mean then!!! There is a knack to the mooncup. I tend to squeeze it a bit until it loses its suction and then pull it down. I know this is grossing some people out so will talk to you about it on Saturday !!! 

Tricksy, I am looking forward to hearing your good news on Monday. Let us know as soon as you can!!  

Emma, come back on here soon - WE ARE MISSING YOU!!!!  

Take care everyone, and see you soon.

Julia xxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Laura, men are such strange creatures.  Maybe he will deal with it better when the time comes and he has more information from the professionals. If you say you did not want babies, are you sure you want them now, and you are not just doing it for him? I don't want to sound mean but you have to be sure that it is something you both want as it is a life long committment.   to you. I am sure you will feel more positive about it when you have seen Dr Leiberman. It also could be him doing the egg collection or embryo transfer, so I hope you don't have a problem with men doing their bit "down there".  

Try not to worry about it too much and keep positive.

Julia xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Bugger   just did a long post and lost it    lets try again!!! 

Loui - Woohoo      I am so so pleased for you, you must be over the moon. I've got everything crossed that your embryo's continue to divide and you can go to blasts, BUT, if you can't it doesn't matter, it will still be fine. Take care today and keep chilled xxx I hope that hubby gets his promotion, what does he do? 

Laura - Try not to get upset or worry too much, you've got plenty of time for that yet   I'm sorry to say that its very unusual for Miss Kadva to do the egg collections, its nearly aways Gideon. He was at a conference yesterday so he was unavailable. He is lovely though so don't worry. Miss Kadva normally does the egg transfers I think (well she has done both of mine) Terry is the Scientific Director and certainly wouldn't do any procedures, he is not a consultant, he looks after the embryo's along with Sarah. Don't let hubby upset you, blokes have a funny way of showing their feelings sometimes .. I'm a bit confused as you say that last year you didn't want a baby yet your sig says that you have been trying for 9 years (you naughty thing you trying for a baby at 17 and unmarried  )

Lisa - I hope that your smear has gone ok, I hate them and i'm due for one too, we'll have to wait and see what happens on Monday before I book one up. Enjoy your day off hun, what are you up too?? 


Well i'm not at work anymore, I'm now at home   there was not a lot for me to do and my Director is in Las Vegas so i've taken full advantage, come home, and I'm having tomorrow off too  

So I'm chilling, watching crap tv and making the most of doing nothing today..................well I might do a little bit   

Hope your all ok,

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks ladies 

Been trying since we first met (and yes only 17 lol). I didnthave a good upbringing, mum chuck me out, dont speak to my dad and DH parents hate me because i am lower class. I suppose i wanted something to love me (and want his parents to love me too if i have their grandchild, but i suppose i will do that all wrong too...). I do want one now after the hormones kicked in. I am still worried about the responsibility. I m not worried about it stoppingme going ot etc - because i dont do that now! I just want to be accepted and be seen as a an adult- oh i dont know I think i need councilling...

I suppose i  dont mind men doing things down there. First internal wheni was 16 was by an old male doctor - i suppose i still have visions of that happening  

Sorry to rant on ladies - even though i dont know you all that well (and visa versa) you are the only ones who knows whats going on and i feel like i can turn to. I also feel very younge about doing all of this too and just want my mumsie around but she cant cope and i dont want her worrying about it all incase it makes her break down again.

Well off to science now - lots more talking about chromosomes and DNA


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Laura - Sounds like you've had a tough time hun, on a serious note, you need to really think long and hard about IVF or ICSI, its DAMN hard, the most emotionally draining experience you will have ever been through (well it has been for me) You can not go into treatment without being fairly stable mentally. I am a really strong person and my last failed ivf nearly broke me, do not rush in. You will be offered councelling before you have your ivf, or you can ask for it, the first session is free. It may be worthwhile.

Take care, good luck at college


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Bit more time now so can do a proper post.

Loui -      on the fertilisation rate.   for lots of blasties.  Also good that you didn't have a painful ec like last time, you'll feel much better physically as you go towards et if you don't feel so tender as well. 

Really sorry to hear about your dog though   That must be a really difficult thing to hear/deal with.  

Tricksy - anything worth catching on tv today? Dh is home and prefers the radio on so I'm going to have to retreat to the kitchen soon to get my daily dose of rubbish. How are you feeling?  Enjoy banquet 1408 tonight. I was in there picking up a takeaway last night - which reminds me that I have some leftovers for lunch - scrummy. 

Laura - Tricksy is right in that IVF/ICSI is something that can really take it's toll on you physically and emotionally so counselling is a really good idea. You can go to your GP and ask for a referral for funded counselling as well as use the first free session at ISIS. It can take a while to get the NHS one though as there are lots of people going on the list at this time of year so worth going in sooner rather than later if you want to give it a go. I found it incredibly useful last time around.

Piepig - glad you had a good night out. I love drunken posts on here. Can just picture you sat over the computer last night  

Julia - scarves are very useful so may be worth you getting knitting. All those autumn/winter babies will need something to keep them warm. Have you got James lots of bits for Christmas yet? It must be fab having such a good excuse to spoil him a bit more.

Lisa - hope the smear was ok. I really loathe having htem done and avoided it for years. Somehow they don't seem so intrusive since we've had IVF though. Have a great time with your friend tonight. 

Shelley - are you all geared up for Saturday already? Really looking forward to seeing you all, though it will probably be a flying visit from me as I'm way behind on my chocs. 

SamM - what date do you start tx? I'm just waiting for the witch to arrive so it's looking like the 25th or 26th for me at the moment. We decided to go for it as there won't be a better time and I have the time off lined up already. Bit scary going back into it though. 

Hello to everyone else. Hope you're ok. Have to go out and make some deliveries now   before I get back to work. The deliveries will take me past the supermarket though so I can get some food in.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cath - I'm so pleased that you are going for treatment   I bet your wondering how on earth you would of coped if you were working as well at the moment   I hope that you get your order out on time, watch out for the traffic there is loads of it out there today!! Daytime telly is absolutley crap   I've got hundreds of channels and i can't find anything to watch   I'm feeling fine, just tired, so I'm taking advantage of today and chilling out 

Lisa - Have you got another adotion meeting?? I can't find it in your posts, maybe i'm just not looking properly   Have a great time tonight, don't think that we will be seeing any drunken posts from you though


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi guys

Just got back from my smear its funny really after all the treatments i don't care anymore i was straight up their with my legs akimbo    sorry girls not a nice thought.........hope none of you are eating     then I did some shopping.......the boring food kind   Just syking myself up now to do the housework 


Loui - Fantastic news hun!!!!  Thats great!  You must be over the moon - Take it easy and look afteryourself  

Tricksy - I've got another adoption meeting on Monday night in Ipswich its with a private agency so we can see what the difference might be between Local Autority and private.  Are you OCD'ing? You seem very calm...........I've got such good feelings about this hunny 

Julia - That was my follow on smear from my colcoscopy i had done 6 months ago,  I got the all clear but they said i needed one after 6 months,  That colcoscopy was horrible though, have you got to go back and have that done or just a normal smear?    Julia how can i look at the ******** piccies?  I'm not a member but wanted to see the meet piccies can you tell me please.  I think all the local authority adoption agencies work the same (but i'm not sure) but you can only go to the one in your area so all us Essex girls would be under the Essex one,  the one i'm seeing on Monday night is a private agency so we'll see how they work,  Like you said about the overseas adoption i bet theres so much red tape.......unless your Madonna or Angelina    

Laura - You sound like your having a tough time with things at the moment,  I totally agree with Tricksy IVF is one of the hardest things i have ever been through and i've been through some crap in my time but it really does take it toll people often say to me now "Your so brave" but i'm not you've just got to try and find your own way of dealing with things,  Posting on here really helps.

Ta ta for now
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - I'm not really very calm   OCD has kicked in big time   I am a frantic knicker checker and obsessing over every niggle and twinge I am feeling. Glad your smear was ok, its funny how we get so used to hopping on a table a sticking our legs akimbo   

Gotta dash as the doggy needs a walk, then I've got to go to Tesco and pick up my prescription   

I started watching The Devil Wears Prada this afternoon on Sky Plus, it got half way through and its only recorded half of it   well pee'd off

OK I'll be back later xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Have to agree with all your comments about once hating having a smear done.  I can remember when I was told I had to have my first smear at the pill clinic.  Everytime I had to book an appointment I would make sure it was when I had AF so that I wouldn't have to have it.  Now I've changed and experienced so much that I'd rather have a smear than I would have a filling at the dentist (now that does scare me)!!!  I too am due a smear (for some reason they don't write to me anymore).  I haven't had one for nearly 6 years and yet we are supposed to get them every 3.

Loui - Great news on the fertilisation.  Hope it is good news tomorrow too.  I'm really sorry though about your dog.

Tricksy - Have to agree with Lisa, you are sounding very calm and upbeat even if you do feel it.  I too have good vibes for you.  I think your last cycle was a shock reminder to us all that however perfect it may seem you really don't know until you do that test.  

Cath - So glad you've decided to go for it.  Seems such a long time since you last cycled (when was it?) - I do feel you have made the right decision as after all, like you said, you have everything lined up.

Laura - You are having a rough time of it at the moment and maybe all you have to focus on is the up and coming IVF cycle which is why you are worrying.  You may be like me and can't wait to start treatment and you will feel so much brighter when you are actually doing something.  But like the others said it is very true that we all have to do our best to be mentally prepared for a BFN.  This is why for me I always liked to have Plan B - whether that plan be a holiday, more treatment, adoption, more tests.  So try and find something for yourself.

Julia - What are your plans now?  I think you said a while back that you couldn't afford more treatment, is that still the case now?  Do you still have hope of falling naturally?  I ask because (not that I want to get rid of you or anything!) I wonder if it is still possible to stick around a thread like this if you have totally given up hope of another child.  I know when I came to the decision of no more treatment, I actually found it painful  and was very jealous of those still going through it because I saw them as having a chance whereas I didn't.  And I knew that to move on I would have to probably leave the thread. So I tried to start posting on the "deciding and accepting" but didn't feel I belonged there either.  And that's when I knew I wasn't really ready to give up and that I still had hope.

So we've got Sam and Cath both starting treatment in the New year.  Laura I know you have your appointment soon but does that mean you will be able to start treatment immediately.  Shelley, Debs, Spangle?

Re me.  Had my scan today and all was great.  The baby is so big now that you just can't make anything out on the scanner but he main thing was that all was normal and they estimated that baby weighs about  4.5lbs (I've heard this is very inaccurate though).  So tomorrow I see the consultant and will hopefully find out more about the stitch removal (not looking forward to that).


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sam2007~ Glad the scan went well hunny   I remember having a late scan and u really can't see a thing, baby is so big and taking up all room possible by then!!   They also told me that baby was was about 6 1/2 lbs then which would of meant she'd of been about 8 1/2 when born.... she was born weighing 6lbs 14oz so completlly naff and wrong!!!  

Sam xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Ladies. How are we all?

Well i feel like a big fat balloon. Decided to give up on the Cambridge diet because my pancreas was going to give up (I'm 99% sure it was). I lost 2 stone over all in a month or so so that will do me. I need to loose another stone around the 14th January. Is it possible? I am trying healthy vegetable soups (and a little bit of wholemeal bread). Porridge in the morning and lots of fruit. My treat is a Jordan's nut bar. Does that sound like it can work?

Thanks for the words of wisdom   I suppose i am just a little frustrated. I am very scared its not going to work and have already prepared myself for that fact. DH hates it, says I'm being so negative (but I'm not!) I'm just , you know, prepared for it. Probably too much! Have tried to get counselling but doc says the list is like a piece of string at the moment - HOWEVER Colchester Institute offers free counselling for us students (and i think the public too) and i am lucky enough to have a wonderful friend at college who is doing the counselling degree so I might have a chat. I'm just the kind of person who is very up beat, motivating and strong on the outside, but am really crumbling in side. It will be weird telling people these thoughts but i cant keep it in no more.

I am ready to do it, but just have this thing of being 26, it doesn't work - that's years and years of nothing ness. We have talked about adoption but i don't think I'm ready for that yet. I have another 5 years at uni - i am sure i will mature in that time, enough to give (2) children a loving home.

Cath- Superb news. When are you going to start? If you are around when i am can you hold my hand??!

Julie - forgot to say, lodger has ruined carpet , it needs replacing! Have bought first 3 piece suite EVER from SCS and that's due in March (we need to save up lol). Hope you are your family are ok x

Shelley - how are you honey - you excited about your party?!

Debs - Nice to see that your used to the legs akimbo act! I suppose when you get prodded and poked all the time , your pride just goes out the window! You have reminded me to get done. Its been 5 years, and my friend died of cancer when she was only just 17 (and didn't have the chance to know what was going on - and they have raised the age to 23 or 25 now!!)

Tricksy - So far you are inspiring me! I think you are doing very well. I just get an enormous sense of calm with your posts! I am praying for your BFP.

Sam - wonderful news about your little one. Not long to go! I know what you mean about buying. I'm the type of person who doesn't like spending money - feels way too guilty. And i think i can find it cheaper else where. Or i buy things quickly and get bored of them.  Have you got names yet?

Loui - sorry about your doggy. I am a real animal lover. Lots of hugs to you about it. My mum was told 6 months ago my cat didn't have long to live - and to put him down. Guess what - full recovery and still moaning at her for food. So big hugs. Keep your spirits up. Hope tomorrow goes well for you!

Lisa - Really interested in what you hear from adoption agencies. You have more chance adopting a baby elsewhere than here. Wishing you the best too. 

wheres Liz gone??!!

Sam OTM - When are you starting? 

Cant wait to meet you guys soon. I just don't want to be a big fat frump   (only if i am pregnant!!!!)

Back to maths.. still haven't started it....... 

Laura xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone. Hope everyone is well.

This is just a short one from me tonight. 

Sam, thanks for asking about future treatment. I am in two minds about what to do next. To be honest, my age is playing a huge part in my decision making. If I was ten years younger I would not have a problem about waiting a couple of years and trying again, but the big 4-0 is looming in less than a year now, and mentally I have given myself that as a cut off point. Also as James is reaching school age I am beginning to think of all the things that I could be doing, for example going back to college which I would love to do, but if another baby came along this would have to either be put on hold or cancelled altogether. Also, and this is probably me being selfish now, I would LOVE to go and work back in Saudi, but this would have to wait until James is at Uni, if he decides to go, which will be in 14 or 15 years. HOWEVER, the other 50% of me would love another child, the main reason being so that James is not an only child. I have not discounted another pregnancy altogether, but we do owe a lot still from the loan for the last IVF attempt, and would like to pay off most of that before we consider another loan. I am still seeing the reflexologist who is doing a case study on infertility on myself and my husband, so I am hoping that may help. So really, the answer is, I don't know whether we will go for another round of ICSI. Maybe in a year I will feel different and know for sure what I want to do, but at the moment I am secretly hoping for a miracle and pretending to the world that I am fine with having just one child.

Laura, sounds like you have done well on the diet. I remember you giving me the number for your diet man - perhaps I should give him a call!!!

Hope everyone is having a nice evening. Cleo, I hope you send us a message on here when you get in tonight - we could compare your drunken ramblings with PiePigs!!

Take care everyone.

Julia xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

PreggySam - I am so so pleased that everything went well for you today, did you manage to have a little sneaky look at baby's bits Good luck tomorrow hun xxx 

I'm skivving off work again tomorrow and going for for retail therapy along with some good old scoffing and yacking with some friends   really looking forward to it.

Hope your all having a good evening

Lots of Love 

Tricksy xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Girls - im sorry i havent posted on here for so long, i have been keeping an eye on you all though to see how you are doing. 

Thank you to those who have asked where i am, i just want to say that im going to take a break from it all - thats why i havent posted - mainly to see if i can get through without it, and i have realised its best to stay off, mainly cos im a grumpy old bag and you dont need me bringing you all down, you have enough stuff to deal with and also cos im not in a good place to try and support you all and i just dont want to be a taker, thats so not me.

So this is a goodbye. Thank you all so so much for being there for me - i wish you all the luck in the world     

Love to you 
Emms

ps Shelley - i hope Gregs party goes well saturday - i will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em has that brought you to your senses!!!   Don't be so daft, we are here for each other, good times or bad. Keep posting hun, you've been missed xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em - COME BACK whenever you feel up to it. You don't bring us down at all and the meets won't be the same without you. Completely understand if you need a break from things though.  

Tricksy - how was the meal or have you not been yet? Not surprised you're into the OCD phase. Are ou tempted to test early? 

You asked about my last tx, I was a week behind Liz when she got her bfp with Faith which makes it feel an age ago. I've felt in Limbo for a long time so it's good to feel like things are moving on again now. 

Laura - it's a fine line between bracing yourself for the worst and being negative and it can be hard for dh's to understand which side we're on.   for getting around that. I start, if things go to timetable, on or just after Xmas day. Well done on losing all that weight. The soups etc sound an excellent plan. Apparently soup is more filling than the same foods in their solid form with a glass of water as we retain it in our stomachs longer so it keeps us going for longer.

I would gladly hold your hand through tx but we'll probably be finishing as you start. You never know though. 

Julia -   I really hope you get your miracle. 

Debs - how was the head this morning?  

Hi everyone else, hope you're all ok. 

Got my order out and have made some progress with more stock for the weekend but am completely cream crackered and just want to go to bed. And my friend who helps me package stuff has called to say she's not well so we're a pair of hands down. Luckily my sis is coming up with her new bf in the afternoon so we're not stranded. It should be fun meeting him properly as I've heard all the ins and outs of their relationship - which would be rejected by Eastenders as unrealistic - and am curious to see him and sis together. 

Cathie x

Sam 07 - fab that the scan went well.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Can I gate crash (again!) I did a few months back and dont know if any of you remember.

Well I had my IVF at Barts and got pregnant. And then miscarried at 7 weeks with a blighted ovum. So its been a real rollercoaster.

Im now feeling a lot better and stronger and able to look forward and this is the reason for my post. Im going to have my next treatment as soon as I can (feb) but not sure where to have it and what to have (I have a choice of fresh IVF or FET).
I dont have a problem with Barts as such because their protocol clearly worked for me, what I do have a strong objection to is paying for treatment there when Im not going to get any preferential treatment from them at all.

The advantage there though is that it is so convenient for my work (I work in the city) and up until now Ive had a really great boss who has let me take whatever time I need without having to take holiday. 

My question to you ladies is: Is there anywhere at ISIS that works in the city? What time are you able to get up there after your scans etc? Can you schedule them for very early in the morning or late in the afternoon? I live near Southend so Im not on the Colchester/Liverpool Street line. How far is the clinic from the station?

Thanks in advance for any advice you can give me
Hope you are all ok and all bumps are doing well. And lots of love to those of you still going through treatment.

Jen xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello ladies just a quick one from me as im very unhappy     i feel like pooooooooooo not well at all full off cold and keep going dizzy ,monday and tuesday i was very close to passing out at work and when we went crimbo shopping ,im very worried about this as today i kept spooning out every coulpe off minutes think a visit to the doctors is in need .    i hope i feel better before saturday ,ive still got soooooo much to do im gutted and very peed off.sorry for going on i hate moaning but just want to have a big cry      .

emms pls dont leave us and i would so love for u to come saturday we all miss u,but understand also we will always be here for u hunny just take some time out.i really hope u change ur mind bout saturday if we do not see u pls take care ,and u can always phone me if u ever need a chat.lots and lots of love to u hunny.   


well im off to bed,nite nite ladies.love to u all.  

loui.well done hunny thats fab news.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Aw Shelley - what pants timing. Hope you're feeling better in the morning.  

J-Mo - So sorry to hear about your m/c   Where to have your next tx must be quite a hard choice. Is there not a clinic nearer to your home or is that not one you want to try? I'm not sure how long it would take to get from the station to ISIS as it's at least 10 mins in the car but there are a couple of ladies on here who live very close so would be better able to tell you. I was able to have a scan at around 8.30 once so you might be able to fit things in before work. Although it may not be the most convenient place, ISIS provides excellent care, with the focus very much on the patient. They have open evenings if you want to go and have a look around, work out if it's practical. 

Only popped here for some boxes so best get back to the grindstone before it gets too late.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui - hope you have good news about your embies this morning.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cath - I've had good news! All 12 embies have survived and so they are all going to blast. Unless something bad happens, ET is at 4.30 on Mon! Tricksy - you have blasts too - how many embies did you take to blast, how many survived and how many did you freeze (sorry about all these ques - blasts weren't even an option on my last cycle so I have only just started to research them!). Monday is going to be a very big day for both of us! Sending you a big (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hug)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))).

Loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui - that's fantastic news. Will keep the   and   coming your way over the weekend.


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Loui - fantastic news! Praying for you!  

Ticksy - how you feeling luv?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - that is fantastic news hun      you must be so so pleased, we had 9 fertilised eggs and we were left with 4 blasts, a very good result apparently. So fingers crossed yours continue to divide over the weekend and you have some ace blasts to put back. Monday certainly will be a big day........if I last that long  

I am feeling fine, no symptoms at all, no sore boobs nothing so I am not holding my breath. I am expecting a BFN to be honest, obviously it will be a bonus if I get a BFP but I'm not expecting to see a 'Your Pregnant' on my stick on Sunday morning...........yep I am going to test on Sunday, just so that if it is the news I am expecting, it gives me the day to sort my head out. We both get up at 5am on Monday and I can't handle the thought of getting bad news and having to be at work by 6.30am. I want to test tomorrow but Si says its too early (10 days from blast transfer) I feel really strange about it to be honest, very detatched, think that my self preservation stuff is kicking in  

Well I am off out to a works do tonight so I'd better start getting ready.

Shelley - I hope that your feeling a little better hun xxx 

Loiu - keep forgetting to say, I'm really sorry about your doggy hun   

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sam - Great news from your scan - I'm so pleased for you  

Emma - Sorry to see your leaving us   But i understand and if you ever need me just holler 

Shelley - Hope your feeling better soon hunny.......wot pants timing 

Loui - Great news!     How are you feeling now after EC - hope your ok and raring to go on Monday 

Tricksy - I don't know about you but i can't wait till Sunday......God knows what your going through right now I think your doing the right thing though by not waiting till Monday thats gonna be too much of a rush and then you'll have to fly off to work.  Sundays better and its gonna be good news i just know it!!!!  

Cath - How you doing?  I meant to say how did your massage go?


Well i had a great time last night,  We met up with my friend from Spain I've known her since i was 10!!!  yes i know a long time ago     She brought all the old school photos with her.........wot a laugh.......me 15 years old in my maroon school uniform with my maroon ribbed tights and wedge haircut thinking that i looked the muts nuts.............emmmmmm attractive!!!   

Bye for now
Lisa xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

evening all

Loui - great news....well done

Em - I can totally understand where you are coming from and if you feel you need to stay away from here then you should.  you have my number and i'd love it if you'd stay in touch for non-baby/IVF related talk!  take care honey

Tricksy - hope you're doing OK, testing sunday does sound like a good idea if you're gonna be in such a rush on monday.  It's just me coming tomorrow as John is working, thats why i don't really want to turn up on my own.

Shelley - hope you're feeling better honey, you have to be on top form to party tomorrow.

hope everyone else is OK

xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

well i have been a little hung over today   had a few too many last night. Had a fab time though!!

Loui - fab news hun on your embies!!!     

Piepig - you're welcome to go to gregs party with me and dh if you want. We're geting a taxi but would be more than happy to get a lift wih you    Or you can stay if you want?? Let me know.

Shelley - hope you feel better hun   Really looking forward to tom night.

cah - fab news that you're starting tx    

lisa - looking forward to seeing you tom hun!

Tricksey - hope you enjoy your dinner!    

Julia - hope your ights are the best hun!!

Em  

Cheery bye for now! Love Me!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks cleo - don't know what to do, its probably easier for me just to make my own way as I don't know where you live!!  what time do you reckon you're gonna get there?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

About 8 hun. Tricksey getting there then too. xxxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Have a nice time tomorrow guys


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Reckon I'll just turn up about the same time and hope to spot you all quickly then!!! xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

now i've just gotta decide what to wear!!

thanks for the offer of being travelling companions Cleo/tricksy xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Jen - So sorry to hear about your miscarriage.  I'm afraid I can't answer your question about the travel and times for appointments etc.  But why don't you ask the clinic how flexible they can be.  I actually live about an hour's drive from the ISIS and about an hour by train from London.  I initally started out having treatment in London and then moved to the ISIS.  I have been to 3 different clinics and to be fair (other than the ARGC) they have all tried to be accommodating to me as far as booking appointments go.

Tricksy - Best of luck for testing.  The way I see it is that if tomorrow is 10 days past blast transfer then you have got to the point where you have missed your period.  So it certainly isn't too early to test but understand you may rather wait.  More to the point though as you have reached that period due stage then I think having no symptoms is actually a good thing (that is how I felt) as I would have expected that just before a period feeling.  So I still have strong vibes for you.

Laura - Congratulations on the weight loss you should be feeling very proud of yourself.  Are you planning on starting treatment soon?  If so I think you should be careful about the dieting now as it is particularly important that you are getting all the nutrients your body requires.  I am no diet expert but just wonder if you are getting enough protein in your plan.

Shelley  - Hope you feel better soon, I think I am coming down with a cold myself.

Loui - Fab news!!!!!

Emma - I hope this is just a break you are taking and not really good bye.  I totally understand your saying you feel you need a break - I think sometimes coming on hear can became almost an unhealthy obsession.  It is different if you are actually currently having treatment or about to.  But don't feel that you should stay away because you are unhappy.  I think we all on here feel like that from time to time, it takes a brave person to say so, and for me personally hearing how others are feeling (even when down) helped because at least I knew it wasn't just me.  But if it is just a break you need then I hope it won't be long before you are back.

Julie - I am glad to hear that you are able to think of a good life beyond becoming a mother again.  It sounds like you are coping well and I can understand why you don't want to even make that final decision while you still have debts.

Hi to Cleo, Lisa, Cath and Debs - hope those of you going to the party all have a good time.

Sam


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Oh forgot to update my appointment today.  Saw a different doctor which rather confused things.  All OK with baby but originally was told had to stop Clexane at 36 weeks.  Well this doctor today said take until 6 weeks after birth (makes much more sense to me).  Asked about having the stitch out before 37 weeks but they said no because having the stitch out can bring on labour.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello ladies,im getting really excited now,but yesterday i thought i was dying i felt soooooooooo ill didnt sleep thursday night so i phoned in sick yesterday,i cant belive what bad timeing.still feel abit rough today but hoping as the day gose on i feel better this is doing my diet the wourld off good as i have lost my appitiet my dress will be hanging off me tonight,i had a spray tan lastnight and has come out really well.anyway im off now got to get my bum into gear.see u girlies tonight.     sorry bout my spelling today not quite with it.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI all,

Faith has another cold bless her all snotty again!!!

Tricksy:
Can't say I had lots of symptoms till about 8w I tested 10 days post transfer got a faint line then 2 days later got a stronger one. I would say that the dig test might not be as sensitive as my line was very faint might be better to use one of the early test ones. Good luck xxx xxx

Shelley:
I so hope you feel better to night and after a few glasses of wine you'll be fine.!!!! Sorry I can't be there.

Laura:
I totally agree that you do feel that you need prepare your self for the worst then it's a suprise when it works. I did on all of mine and DH was all positive, but he doesn't know whats going on inside you. I hated being the one to tell him it hadn't worked.

Cathie:
Glad you are going for another cycle. Will the up your dose like they did with loui?

Loui:
Good news about the embies praying they all grow well.

Julia:
I can understand where your coming from regarding treatment. You want to make the most of your beautiful son, but don't want to regret not trying for a brother or sister for him. I have the same thought. But I think if Faith ever ask why we didn't have any more kids we will say she was all we wanted in the world.

Emma:
Thinking of you hun, take care xx xx

Pigpie:
Glad you are feeling more up beat about things. Have fun tonight.

Sam2007:
I'm so pleased things are going well for you now in your preg. Now you will start feeling nervous about the birth. I must say hand on heart that it was not as bad as I thought. Strange sort of pain and it really does go as soon as the baby comes.

Lisa:
Hope the adoption meet goes well and they are more informative.

Cleo:
How are you feeling now not long till your op is it.

Hi to anyone i've missed!!

Have a great time tonight girlie's have a few shots for me!!!!!!!!

Take care
Liz xx xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Tricksy - fingers and toes crossed for tomorrow!   I really hope for good news for you. Feel sorry for you about the wait - it's such a pain .. I want it to work for you so much!!

Lisa - smear is no fun at all, but I agree we've been through worse, we're all such tough girls!! Good luck at the adoption meeting in Ipswich. We're going to the one in Chelmsford on Tuesday. We'll have to compatre notes on these hun!

Loui - very good news on your eggs etc, fingers crossed for you!

Sam - sorry they are messing you about the Clexane, hope you get a definite answer soo. They're really making it hard for you ... Excellent news that the baby is fine.

Shelley - it was lovely seeing you Wednesday, and I love my hair! You're genius   Have a great party tonight.

Cathie - hope you are fine and not too busy.

Hello everyone else!

What dready weather! Good thing though as I got some work from home for my free-lance, which I'm doing now (just taking a wee break to check on you guys!). A bit of extra cash will be coming handy, the Chrimbo gifts lists is growing and the bank account shrinking  
Quite looking forward to the adoption meeting on Tuesday. Just discovered a chap at work adopted with his wife 2 kids (it was before I worked there do didn't know). We had an initial chat which was very good, he's lovely and it's nice to talk to someone who understands - he's wife's been through many ivf txs. I just worry they'll frighten us stiff at the info meeting!
NOt sure what I think about the morning consultation at the hospital. I want to try clomid as the last resort tx - last try - but can't be enthusiastic about it. Feel rather numb about it, thinking for all past failures / mcs ... But have to keep positive, we'll be parents on eway or another, I hope.

Have a lovely weekend everyone,

Rivka


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I feel   today, don't know if its this bloody weather or the fact that xmas is coming but i just can't get myself motivated.

Had a friend request on face book from someone i went to school with, they now have 2 kids and another on the way. i then of course get the question, " you got any kids yet?"    Nooooooooooooooooo! But its not through lack of bloody trying!!

Life is so unfair, i mean all this effort i've put in (as does everyone else on here) and no bloody reward,. Just bloody heartache and a huge emptyness feeling and lots of "if i hadn't eaten that, if i had had more sex, if i had exercised more, if i didn't drink that, if i had started trying when i was younger!!" 

Sorry for the rant guys, DH is out and i needed to let of steam. So glad i'm seeing some of you tonight, i promise i would have cheered up by then i don't want you running a mile!!

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Afternoon all! I suspect you are all getting pampered for your big party tonight! What amiserable day it is, i hope no ones catches any more colds!

Liz - Nice to hear from you. Poor little Faith,   xx

Cleo - I know what you mean, i get it all the time, and cant be bothered to go into it with them!  

Rivka - what do you freelance in? I love working from home! Just dont like this time of year because i get no orders and no money coming in because no one ha money to spend on wedding dresses yet!

Cathie - i know you are very busy  Did send you a PM to ask what you meant by the last one, and paypal is fine  

Emma - i know what you mean. I found it hard coming on here too for a while. Take care of yourself and dont be a stranger. 

Jen - Sorry to hear about your m/c. Nice to hear from you. Maybe you should go to a show around evening at Isis.  

Tricksy - all the best tomorrow, will be thinking of you 

Shelley & party animals - have a wonderful time tonight xx

Everyone else - hello 

Well i have more coursework to do - its realyyl getting me down. In-laws over next week (dont want to see them grrr), IVF Jan, my ME playing up and college doesnt understand. Its all getting on top of me. Need a HOLIDAY!!!!  And someone coming to look at kittens tonight, and ive just named them aswell (Theo and Cleo), i thought my john would let me keep them . Just had oven cleaned (he done an amazing job!!) wish i wasnt on this diet and i would bake some of my yummy cakes!! Been bad this week - had a chinese, mcdonalds, and indian... then threw it all up   I am guilty for eating it in the first place. 

I wish it was summer, i would be out side drinking pimms......... toasty warm!


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hope all you ladies at the party are enjoying yourself.

Liz - You are right - now I can start thinking (or worrying to be exact) about the birth and about the fact I am actually going to have a baby. Sounds odd I know but I don't think I've ever really believed it and still don't!

Rivka - Good luck at the adoption meeting and your hospital appointment.  I am sure they will try to scare you stiff at the meeting - so that is why it is so good that you have actually spoken to someone who has adopted.

Tricksy - Really just came on to say best of luck for tomorrow.  You seem to be staying so strong this 2ww.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Laura - I've pm'd you (thought I already had last week but must be   )  Sounds like you have a lot on at the moment and need to ease up a bit (pot kettle and black I know) and start taking care of number 1. Losing so much weight quickly that it's making you feel unwell isn't good for you in the long run  

Sam - I think I can understand what you mean about now looking forward to actually having the baby. You've had so many worries with this pregnancy that it must have been one day at a time and trying not to take anything for granted. It's great to see you at this stage now and able to look that bit farther ahead. You've always been such a great support to us on here and you're going to be a fab mum. 

Tricksy -    for when you test. 

Cleo - looking forward to your drunken post later  

Shelley - thanks for inviting me tonight. You looked absolutely stunning. Sorry I couldn't stay long   

Julia/Lisa/Debs - lovely to see you as well this evening. Wish I could have stayed longer and had some   Maybe next time....

Loui - how are you feeling after ec? Hopefully not too washed out. 

Rivka - hope you get some good information out of the adoption meeting. And   for the Chlomid. If it can help you get your dream it'll be worth it. How's your little hedgehog doing in this horrible weather?

 to everyone else. Hope you're enjoying the weekend. I can't believe how miserable the weather has turned today. We had two markets on today so I had to stand out in a marquee most of the day. Thankfully dh had run me a hot bath for when I got home to defrost me. Same again tomorrow - hope it's warmer.

Cathie x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Drunken post from me coming up .......

Shelley, thanks for inviting us this evening. We both had a fab time. Thanks for inviting us and thanks too to all the lovely ladies and their lovely hubbies for a great evening (you know who you are!!!) Debs and Cathie, was good to see you both too. Hopefully will get a chance to come and see you tomorrow Cathie for some chocolate hangover cure.

Tricksy, you know we all wish you all the best for tomorrow. I hope you get a good sleep tonight, and what ever happens tomorrow, we are here for you  

Shelley, you looked absolutely amazing tonight. Greg is such a lucky fella. I hope he likes his pressie too    You niece is beautiful, and always smiling. She is gorgeous and I can see why it must have been hard for you not seeing her. 

Laura, what is all that business of throwing up about? You must realise that you are not doing yourself any good by doing that, and it can lead to eating disorders. Sounds like you have so much going on at the moment that any wedding dress orders would be more strain for you. Give yourself a break and try and relax as that will go a long way towards helping with your IVF. 

Well, that was not too bad!! Where is everyone elses drunken posts? Will reply properly tomorrow to everyone. We missed the neighbours falling out tonight. One neighbour from over the road is a complete ****** and was being really racist and had an argument with another set of neighbours and ended up storming out of the party, so glad we missed that really. 

Night night everyone. Love ya xxxxx    

Julia xxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

I never wrote "Person Who Tosses", I wrote T O S S E R !!!! Guess you all know what I was trying to say!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello drunken message from me to thank u all so much for coming tonight (u know who ur)i had a lovely evening and so glad u guys could come .and thanks for that last dance u guys are wicked and love u all to bits i have defo made some amazing friends ones wich i dont want to loose .thank nu all soooooooo much hope u all had an amazing night gregs gonna open his prezzie .once again thank u love u all.cathie thank u for coming lovely to see u sorry i did not get cahance to speak to u much cant wait to see u again soon.tricksy.ur lovely and i have everything crossed for u tomorrow.thinking of u .and thanks to all the dhs to cant leave them out.love u love u love u guys sorry but im so gratefull u could make it. debs thanks hunny.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Thinking of you tricksey hun  

xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, I could not sleep last night, kept waking up wondering what the time was. Thinking of you too this morning.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

me too  

was really great to see you all last night....Shelley you looked fantastic!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning Guys,

Well I was awake at 7 this morning (after going to bed at about 2.15  ) and of course I tested, it was negative   I used a clear blue digital that says it works up to 4 days before your period is due so it looks like its not worked for us again   

I had a little cry and we fell back to sleep for a little while. Now I've woken up again I just feel totally numb, I don't quite know what to do next now. I'll have to test again in the morning as thats my official test date but as I said to you all last night I was expecting a negative anyway. 

I hope I didn't wake any of you with my texts   

Lots of love to you all xxxx 

Tricksy xxx 

Shelley thank you for a fantastic night last night, it was so good to get together and so nice that the blokes all go on so well too, they are arranging a curry night apparentley!!! and you looked AMAZING!!! hope you and greg enjoyed his present!!!


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Oh Tricksy I am so sorry.  Of course there is nothing I can say to make you feel any better so I just want you to know that you were the first thing I thought of when I woke this morning and I am feeling so disappointed for you.

Can't imagine exactly how you are feeling now though I do understand that "numb" state.  You are so thoughtful still being able to remember to thank Shelley.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank you Sam  

OK I am now having an oh F*** moment, Liz has pm'd me and said to take the test apart and have a look at the strip, which I have done. If I look really hard, in the light I THINK that i can see a really feint line  I don't know, poop, Simon is asleep, poop, oh bugger, I feel sick now and I've had 4 **** since I did the test this morning, poop!!!!

*edited by Mod


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've just woken Simon up and there is def a very feint line there, we are going to test again tomorrow and see what that says, oh my god, this is a nightmare, sorry guys xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy -   Do you have any of the non digital tests in the house?    for a stronger line tomorrow.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Only the evil ones that are the cheap pee sticks and almost 2 years out of date     

I think that Clear Blue are the best ones? There is def a feint line, its not an evaporation line as when I opened the test the strip is still very wet!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Roll on tomorrow OTD!!! sorry that you have to go through all of this hun. 24 hrs can seem like a lifetime when you're waiting.

Def not over!!!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Yep this is a nightmare, maybe a lesson not to test even a day early!!! 

I'm just hoping that all of the pepsi last night and only 5 hours kip watered it down a bit. I am 11dpt down and tomorrow is official test day. I can see me at tesco later clearing the shelves of tests  

Thanks everyone for being there for me    and thanks Liz for giving me a glimmer of hope again


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all!!!

just cooking a fry up as we speak   veggie sausages and bacon, hash browns, beans, mushroms, tomato and fried egg......yum, yum!!

Shelley - thanks for a fab night hun. You looked absolutly gorgeous!! Hope the rest of the night went well too   DH really enjoyed the shoot and will be going again. Now wants to buy all the gear though   We have a saying when someone looks the part but doesn't have a clue, "all the gear but no idea!" 

Julia, Tricksey, deb, Lisa and cath - fab to catch up with you guys too. 

Laura - ah hun you seem to have such a difficult life, i'm not sure how i would cope with infertility, ME, the problems you encounter with your dyslexia and coursework, and now the weight loss problems. Keep strong hun  

Right better go check the breakfast. DH woken up in a foul mood and now saying he doesn't want to get the tree today    I'm going to get to him through his stomach!! WE ARE GETTING OUR TREE TODAY!!! HE NEEDS A KICK UP THE ****!!  

Cleo xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Give him a quick dolphin experience Cleo and he'll be up for anything


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Not even Free Willy is doing it this morning!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

must be some mother of a bad mood


----------



## TricksysChubbyHubby (Dec 9, 2007)

Morning girls and boys, just wanted to say what a fantastic night we had last evening  Lurvely to see all you ladies getting on so well and really nice for us guys to meet up and have a chat.

Richard, cheer up....I didn`t even get a sodding Flipper 

Shelley and Greg, thanks for the invite and HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATEY                   
oooops I like smilies
cya


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - that must be a REALLY bad mood. Can you get it without him? 

Tricksy - life's so bleeping unfair. Doesn't sound like evaporation line if it's still there. I've heard the digital tests only give you a bfp if it's really clear and that sometimes a faint line is inside but doesn't translate. 

Julia - had a chuckle at your person who tosses. Ages ago I posted about taking Honey to a dog show where we'd put her in the prettiest b i t c h competition and it came out as the prettiest ***** even though she is a female dog so ok to call her that.   Must be an automatic programme that changes it.

Shelley - glad you enjoyed last night as well. You put so much hard work into it and it was great. The band were really good. Hope you're having a nice relaxing day with Greg now. 

With all these presents for dhs you've all been buying is there anything left in that shop for the rest of us? There again there's a thread on the relationships board that gives plenty of sites for that kind of thing   Worth a look as is very rude and very funny.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

hello Trickseyschubby hubby      So funny!! I know DH should be grateful.... miserable sod. he's only in a bad mood cos he has to work on the house today. Blown ya some bubbles to welcome you.

Cath -   looks like i might have to


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just to let you all know I've just uploaded piccies from last night onto ********.

now gonna put up my christmas decorations while John sleeps!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - poor you. There again, it's started to pee it down so maybe not a very nice day to go out lookinf for trees. 

Tricksys hubby - welcome. Have blown you a few bubbles too. Hope you're both ok.

Will look at the pics in a bit Debs. 

Off to market now.   Thankfully the rain might put people off and we may be allowed to finish early again.


----------



## TricksysChubbyHubby (Dec 9, 2007)

CathB and Cleo...blimey hope this doesn`t sound wrong but thanks for blowing me bubbles, I`d love to blow you some back but I haven`t got a blow button  but as soon as I can find it I`ll be blowing big time in your directions!!

Cleo...don`t be hard on Richard he probably is suffering from bottle contamination after last night, I feel that the odd rat might have peed on one of my bottles as well and to think all this time I thought it was the alcohol that did this to you!!!

Tricksys just come down stairs and gone " your not on there again are you "....   

laterz


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Blimey what is he like    I was upstairs and Si shouted up Cleo and Cath have just blown me     

He hasn't got a blow back button yet, maybe he needs to be a member for a little while before he gets one.

OK i really have got to get my butt in gear and get going. I am really hungry and have no food in the house, plus I need to get some more pee sticks ready for the morning. I keep looking at the line from this morning and its def there, might put a little post in Peer Support before I fly off.

Debs - love the photos hun xxx 

Loui - got everything crossed for you for tomorrow hun, how are you feeling now?? hope you've had a chill weekend xxx 

catch you later xxx lots of love xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Guys

I'm chuckling over Si shouting out Cleo and Cath have just blown me!!!    

Thanks for a great night girls.......I'm feeling really knackered got in at 2.30 but didn't sleep that great just been for a major fry up and feeling more human now.

Shelley - Thanks for a lovely evening and thanks for inviting us it was a great night and you looked stunning and your niece is just adorable 

Tricksy - Thats great news!!  Everything crossed for tomorrow hunny 

Pie-pig - How do i look at the pics?

Cleo/Julia - Great to see you both last night - It was great that all the DH's got on really well.  Loved that helium!

Cath - Don't get too soaked.

Loui - Good luck for tomorrw. 

Tata for now
Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello my sweets how r we all,i have put photos on ******** so take a look.

hello tricksychubbyhubby,how nice of u to come on here think we should get all dhs on here ,i shall blow u some to      

thank u all so much u guys are wicked and u all looked fantastic,sorry got to go get ready as we are going out to dinner soon,still no appetite,but i will try eat something my voice has nearly gone.

love u all


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

2 pages to catch up on - blimey!

Tricksy - superb news!   I bet thats put  spring in your step today! Im sure the line will be better tomorrow... and the week after and the week after that!

Glad you all had a nice time last night  

Me and dh had a massive row last night (all about his parents coming over). I just dont want to see them - theyre realyl stressing me out now let alone being in their company. I have told him i cant go to spain before our treatment - i just cant risk getting bullied and treatment failing - all because of her (how ironic she told me not to DARE have his children!!!!!)  

I will be cool. I just need a big cry and to keep praying. I feel really uilty that i am not going to my meeting today. I dont think i can cope with anything right now.

Speak to you all soon


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Real quicky will catch up later!!

Laura  

Tricksey - it is sounding good to me (have a good feeling) make you self busy as poss today and get some tests in for tomorrow good luck     

Sounds like you had a fab time last night sorry I missed it  

lol spangle xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thought i would create a little croup so everyone can add their photos and everyone can see them (if they want too!) your friends dont have to see them of course (you can send the group invite to anyone, only the people you want to know about it will see it!)

http://www.********.com/group.php?gid=7764637441&ref=mf

Obviously i dont know the link disclamer things mod - sorry!

/links


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you for my hug spangle x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Tricksy - Can you scan and post your test pic?  Haven't you got any more?  Just a word of warning (and I feel horrible for saying this) but don't forget that faint line could be from an embryo that has implanted but then failed.  Of course I hope it is not that, and the fact that you have no symptoms makes me think that something is going on in there!!!  How can you wait another day - I'd have been in Tesco's buying every different type of test they sell!!!!  If you feel like obsessing there is a great site at www.ovusoft.com where everyone posts their BFP tests so you can compare.

Sounds like you all had a great time at the party, I'm very jealous and wish I lived a little closer.



/links


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Tricks - Just wanted to add that I don't really like those digital tests - much better get a normal one where you can squint and hold up to the light and see a line (if need be).


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tree is up and Dh has cheered up!!!  

We put the tree in the dining room as we have a large kitchen diner and we spend more time in there. DH is now even suggesting buying another smaller tree for the front room. Hes gone from "not wanting a bloody smas tree!!" to wanting another!!

Feeling xmassy now though!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Cleo - Glad you got your tree up - were still not very festive here - Next weekend i think.

Tricksy - Good luck for tomorrow's retest hunny  

Debs - Thanks for emailing the photos to me - There really good!!!  I must get on ******** when i get 5 mins to join.


I think most of you know but i'll be at another adoption meeting tomorrow night,  I'll try and post when i get back but not sure what time i'll be home the last one went on for 2 hours and this one is in Ipswich!

Ta ta
Lisa xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - sounds a bit    when you say it like that   Hope you're ok this evening. 

Lisa - hope tomorrow goes well.  

Cleo - glad you're feeling more Xmassy now. We're waiting for the farm down the road to get theirs in as they do lovely ones. 

JUlia - lovely to see you again this afternoon. You timed it right as everyone started packing up about 5 mins after you went. Did James and Gordon have a nice snooze?

Shelley - the pics are great, really loved the one with Greg and the 30 ballon. Glad you had a good time.

Laura - hope your meeting helped this afternoon. 

Spangle (and everyone else) we'll have another meet up soon where we can all go along and   to our hearts content.

Anyone else   today. Apart from when I had Daisy curled on my lap a few mins ago I just can't get warm at the moment.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi All,

Well I'm sadly back from my holidays - I got back Monday but had a busy week in work and didn't have a chance to have a read of this thread until today and OMG!!! - it's taken me about 4 hours to catch up on all the posts over the past 3 weeks - you're a talkative lot!  Won't stay off this long again.  We had a brilliant  holiday though - apart from missing our little dog, it was really relaxing (had 3 massages in Thailand including one reflexology one which were only about a fiver each), lots of sunbathing and nice food and then a bit more adventurous sight seeing in Cambodia (Tricksy thanks for the advice about covering my shoulders in the temples) - was also very tempted to bring one of the beautiful children back from there too - I can see how Angelina Jolie has ended up adopting from there and will definitely be considering this if the IVF does not work out.  It's a bit weird coming back from the hot weather though to the horrible cold and rain and am trying my best to get into the Christmas spirit - we started our shopping yesterday and bought our Xmas tree today and plan to make Christmas pudding when I've finished this!

It may seem a bit out of date but just in reply to people who asked about my last post - Sam2007 the hair analysis with Foresight cost about £80 for both of us.  Cleo - they had advised us not to ttc for 3 months as they suggested that I would be at increased risk of miscarriage if I do get pg or the baby may have problems due to the lead content results in our hair.  However despite the results I am a bit sceptical about the large amount of vitamins they have advised us to take - basically I went to Boots and bought us most the vitamins for much cheaper and at more cautious doses (some of the doses they suggested were well over recommended guidelines).  We're also still ttc naturally (unfortunately did not ovulate on holiday when I was v. relaxed) and I think I agree with you Sam that if the conditions are right my body will get pg regardless.  We're also trying to use a deodorant without aluminium but so far the one I have found does not work very well and had to have lots of showers on holiday - luckily for my colleagues at work that the weather is cold after all!  I don't know if anyone knows a good one?

In reply to your posts:

Tricksy - I am really feeling for you   and hope so much you will get a stronger line tomorrow on your test - I can't imagine what a stressful day this must be for you and send lots of    .  Your post about playing Pat Broome at the ec made me laugh so much - let's hope it gives you the extra luck you need.

Loui - fantastic news on how things are going for you - 12 embies going to blast is brilliant news - all the best for tomorrow - will be thinking of you.  Sorry to hear about your dog though and hope he's OK.

Emma - I'm sorry to hear you've been having a tough time of it while I've been away and hope you will change your mind about posting here or just have a short break - if you can't be grumpy here where can you? - we are all here for you and you cheered me up so much when I was down before (you know when) and pm'd me - please get in touch if you need some support.

Laura - we're about to be referred to the ISIS too (finally got go ahead for a NHS IVF referral before I went on my hols) and hope you're appointment goes well.  However was intrigued to see that they told you to do a home testing kit for chlamydia - we're currently getting all our tests done before they will refer us (our old NHS ones are out of date) and were both told to go to the GP for the chlamydia test - my DH also had to be tested and went on Friday - apparently the nurses at our surgery refused to do it and he had to see the male doctor for what he complained was a very painful test and apparently made him shout out in agony - he also said all the reception staff were sniggering on the way out!  I know it sounds awful and I haven't confessed to him, but I was secretly glad for a change that he has had to go through some of the poking and prodding we girls have to put up with - my hycosy was an awful experience!

Lisa - sorry to hear about your slipped disc and how rubbish the NHS have been (although can't say I'm surprised about the latter) but at least you have a diagnosis.

Sam - Congratulations on the engagement - have you found a venue for the wedding yet?  We got married in Wales so can't suggest anywhere around here sorry.  Sorry to hear about the SPD though and hope things are going OK (hope I haven't confused you with the other Sam about this).

Lisa/Rivka - keep me posted on the adoption meetings

CathB - what date did you say the Xmas market is in Colchester? - I work near town and will try to pop down and have a look at your stall - haven't checked out your website yet but sounds very lovely and fattening!

Hello to everyone else.

Anyway bye for now - my Christmas pud is calling!

Love Rachel.


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Rachel

Glad you had a nice time 

Looks like we will be reffered reletively the same time so will deffo keep you up to date what happens with us. Johns Chl test - he was told to do a urine sampled one - and that was fine (the HFEA guide also says men are meant to have a urine test for CHl now... ) bless your poor DH, i bet it was painful! My hycosy was painful toom - so im not looking forward to the egg collection!

Speak soon 

Laura

PS didnt go to my meeting - feel really guilty now


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI rachel nice to see you back. glad you had a fab holiday.

laura - what meeting did you miss hun?? I hink there will be a few us cycling in the new year. I hope to get going asap. Think it will be feb/march time realistically


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

My religious meetings  , if theres meetings (for us) next year, i will finish my meetins at half 12, so can make it


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Why do you feel guilty about not going hun? They would understand you not feeling great wouln't they? Do they know about everything you're going through??


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

I know, i think i feel more guilty to god than them  after all hes helping me through this all (im sure i would had topped myself by now!!). Just having more rows with john - hes not understanding this in law thing   i dont want to see them , theyre bullies!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi rachel glad u had a lovely holiday me and dh are thinking of going to cambodia in jan so u recomend it aswell?tricksy said lastnight she went and loved it.were in town do u work i work in town too.dont post it on here though pm me we could meet up for a coffee if u wanted.well take care. 

tricksy ,im really hoping there will be a stronger line tomorrow ur naughty for testing early bet i will be the same though so dont no why i said that ,well just u rest tonight and chill.           .

hi to everyone else my voice is so bad,but dont think the ballons helped     ,keep getting really dizzy again oh i cant wait to get away on holiday.think im going to bed soon.sdo speak to u all again soon.lots of  shell.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening everyone,

Well I am still sane, just   

PreggySam - I know exactly what you mean hun and its not horrid at all. I have to say that I think that that may be whats happened, I just have a feeling that its not right, have no idea why   I've got the ovary pain again today but still no spotting or bleeding, but, the Gestone will stop that anyway. 

Cath - I did go to Tesco this afternoon and buy some Tesco's cheapys (2 for £3.8 and did one this afternoon, mananged to hold onto a wee for 3 hours and there was NOTHING at all, not even a slight line. I can't work out if I am testing early or not as I had egg collection 2 weeks ago last Friday, which surely is just like our ovulation?? Oh I don't know, tomorrow morning will tell.

Rachel - So glad that you had a great holiday, I am so so jealous, we were in Cambodia 11 months ago and we will go back in the next year or so. We often have winter holidays as we tend to go 'east' and its warmer there this time of year. IF this all goes tits up we are going to Kenya at the beginning of Feb for a break and some sunshine, if hubby can get cover that is   

Laura - Blimey your really are having a tough time at the moment. Please please do not take this the wrong way but I am quite worried about you starting treatment in January. You need to be in tip top condition to start ivf and to have the best possible chance of it working. If your ME is playing up then thats not going to help, if you have Bulemia then that needs to be overcome and help sought as you can't have a baby feeding from you if you are not getting proper nutrients, its dangerous for you and of course for the baby, hubby needs to support you and believe me you will need it during cycling and if your mil is making threats like that and your hubby does nothing about it, in fact, still goes and visits her     Really hun you need to think long and hard xxx 

Lisa - We're not very festive either here, not had blinking time   Our tree will probably go up next weekend. I've got everything crossed for you for tomorrow, remember if you fancy a cuppa on your way home, pop in, you practically drive past the door   

Cath - I hope that you have warmed up a little now, you must get so cold at the shows. I must must get to you for some chocs for Christmas, I really like the idea of the table chocs. Can you let me know when your out and about.

I've be back in a bit, got to go and have the dreaded Gestone jab  

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just had a huge roast!! Stupid me was basting the roast potatoes and i splashed hot oil over my face!! It hurt but was more worried about the jumper i was wearing    Sat with a wet T towel on my face now. DH says that it hasn't left a mark but i have a really tight feeling across my face.

Tricksey - i'll expect your text in the morning then   Sending you loads of                         

Shelley -   hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh Cleo, make sure you put something on that, I'm sure hubby can tell you whats best, apart from a cold flannel. I hope that its ok xxx

My Gestone jab went fine. I tried without success to get a photo of the pee stick from this morning but hubby has managed it, so here the pics are. Hope you can see the line too and i didn't imagine it


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks like a line to me hun!!!         

It was me with the oil!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

wow Tricksy - you really destroyed that peestick!!  can definately see a line though.  Hoping for good news tomorrow.

Cleo - poor you, John says cold flannel is best so you are doing the right thing.  hope you haven't done any damage.  If you are cycling in march then hopefully i might be cycling with you if we're able to start shortly after my lap (whenever that'll be).

Shelley - hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Cleao


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

This is too lighten the mood and give everyone a giggle, it may take a little while to load but its very funny and not at all rude!!!

http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1262225970

Debs I took a wallpaper stripper to the test to get it apart 

/links


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow Tricksy - that looks like a line to me and they say you can not get a fake positive!!!! Only fake negitive!!!! I would not trust those Tesco tests ISIS say to use clear blue - good luck


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Tricksy - Yes that's definitely a line, not even a faint one.  It might be thinner but still quite obvious.  Yes EC is the same as O.  Best of luck for tomorrow hope the Tesco is wrong and CB correct.

Lisa - Hope you come out of the adoption meeting feeling more enthusiastic than the last.

Rachel - Glad to have you back.  I was wondering what had happened to you because i forgot you were going away.  Yes you did get me and the other Sam muddled.  Samonthemoon is the one who has got engaged.  I am the preggers one with the spd.  Not to worry, I think we all knew what you meant.

So Tricksy  .


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - Looks like a line to me. I'd go for a normal clear blue, or a first response, if you have them. 

I'll pm you re the table thingies as is easier.

Cleo - you poor thing. If you have any lavender oil I was told that is good, or aloe vera gel, for burns. I burnt my hands (picked the roasting tin up from the hob forgetting it had just come out of the oven) a while back and that's what the nurse recommended. The Aloe vera worked a treat. Hope it;s ok. 

Rachel - welcome back. Glad you had a fab holiday. Nothing quite like a bit of sunshine in winter. Must have been a massive shock to thesystem coming back to this though. 

Laura - don't feel you've let anyone, lease of all God, down for not going ot the meeting. My dad always said that acting in a way God would want the whole time is far more important than going to a service on a Sunday and then being mean the rest of the time so missing one meeting when you're having a rough time is surely allowed? Good luck with doing the wedding dress on top of everything else.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

My face is feeling much better thanks everyone. Just hope my jumper comes out the wash without a stain too   
I'm so tired but if i go to bed then it will be monday morning too soon   I'm not a monday person, or a morning persn come to that


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Tricksy - Was that you "elfing" yourself?

Cleo - Glad your face is OK.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam, yeh it was hubby and I, i thought they were really funny!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksey -that is hillarious!!!! You look like naturals, ever considered a change in career?? Off to try and elf myslef.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Wow, everyone has been very chatty today! I can't keep up. The pics on ******** are brill! Lisa, I meant to say that I will print you out a copy of the pic of us all at Shelley's. and anyone else if they would like a copy, just let me know. 

Tricksy, looks like a positive to me! Here's hoping tomorrow's test is a bit more informative. Otherwise get Isis to do a blood test, that would give a definitive answer.

Shelley, hope you are feeling better today hun. Last night was a great success and you should be so proud of yourself for arranging everything. The helium was fun - Lisa was hysterical!!

Lisa, hope the next adoption meeting is a bit more uplifting. It does sound more promising anyway. 

Rachel, good to have you back with us. Sounds like you had a fantastic holiday. 

Cath, good to see you again too today. Hope you made loads of money! James devoured the lolly in seconds. I have had to hide the table chocs as they are tempting me!! I got back to the car and they were both snoring their heads off - men eh!

Cleo, glad the tree got sorted. Was it Fred Smiths you go to? I looked out for you but we were there this morning so did not see you. Glad Richard is getting a bit more festive too! 

Welcome to Simon too! Welcome to the thread!! I may suggest that Gordon comes on here too - he may learn quite a lot!! He said he had a good chat with the guys last night about the kind of things we talk about all the time, so that is no bad thing - I hope he found it as helpful as we all do.

Liz, sorry Faith is under the weather again. Hope she feels better soon, especially before Santa comes! 

Debs, how are you feeling today? It was nice to see you last night. You must insist that John comes along to the next meet up with the hubbies, I am sure he would find it helpful to talk to the guys.

Emma, hope you are okay hun. Thinking about you and looking forward to seeing you soon.

Sorry, I am sure I have missed loads of people out. Hi to everyone else.

We have had a busy day today - apart from seeing Cath we bought a tree and got it decorated, and have all the decs up so feeling a bit more festive.

Take care everyone, I hope I will get some sleep tonight Tricksy, I know I will be waking up every hour to see if it is time to hear from you!!! Things are looking good so stay positive  .

Love Julia xxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Five more posts while I was typing that - what a lot of yacking!

Cleo, sorry I meant to say hope you face is okay, and the jumper too


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, that is lovely!!!! Do you watch Ugly Betty? You look like Amanda from Ugly Betty. You both look SO cute!!! Thanks for that!!


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Would love to see the pics - email would be fine if anyone could do that.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1263305284

i couldn't resist!!

/links


----------



## TricksysChubbyHubby (Dec 9, 2007)

cleo31 said:


> http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1263305284
> 
> i couldn't resist!!
> 
> /links


Nearly PMSL    Richard looks as comfortable dancing as I do  Maybe we could get Come Dancing to do a Isis special??


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

thats brilliant!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

here's me and my boys - enjoy!

http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1263904888

/links


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG that is freaky!! I am loving it!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

piepig - FANTASTIC!!! Julia's right though, very freaky!!!!


 Do you think we all have too much time on our hands??


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Help, my bubbles don't end on a 7!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

sorted! x


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

PMSL!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

OMG girls, you've written 5 (!) pages since yesterday. That's genius  

Tricksy - this was DEFINITELY a line there. I got DH to look too, he said the same thing. And we are pros- we've already seen 4 (!) positive lines, you know. Lots of luck for tomorrow, but I'm very positive for you.

Laura -   you do have a lot on your plate. Your MIL sounds like a real   and I'm so sorry you have to deal with her. It looks like your hubby is in a difficult sitiation, but you really need support. Are your family close by? Your throwing up is worrying me, too ... God surely loves you and doesn't mind you not coming to meeting, I hope that when you do go you get the support you need. But I also think you need to make sure someone helps you big time with everything you need to deal with, it's not easy.

Cleo - glad the tree experience went well. We're getting ours next weekend, I think. I don't like getting it too early, otherwise all the novely goes  

Lisa - hope the meeting tomorrow is positive. We'll compare notes with mine on Tuesday.

Cathie - hedghog looked very sleepy so we didn't wake him up to weigh him. But a couple of weeks ago he already passed the reccommended weight by 120 gr. He's still eatingh, apparently, at nights, the food still disappears. Hope your market today went well.

Woke up late today, did housework, then lunchtime we went to London and had a really nice time looking at the lights and having sushi, and before that we went for a walk along the Thames and to the National Gallery (to see teh German stained glass). It was really nice outing.

Hope you all had a nice weekend!

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning All,

Well I tested again and its negative   

I posted in Peer support too and apparently the CB Digital ones work differently from normal ones and often you get 2 lines when they don't really mean a positive. So its back to the drawing board for us. I'm ok, said to Si to see if he can get cover for work for Feb so we can book a holiday.

I'll be back later.

Love ya all xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)




----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh Tricksy - I'm so, so very sorry to hear your news. I cannot believe it too. Everything was going so well all the way through the cycle. Sending you all my love and hugs (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hug))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  .

Loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui - Good luck for today. Sending lots of   and  

Tricksy - Mr Tricksy -   

I've just phoned ISIS to set the ball rolling on my cycle. Feeling very   right now as that's it, decision made, we're going for it, but also glad that we have made that decision as we've been trying to work out a time to do it for ages now. Once it's done we can move forward one way or another. Going in for day 2 bloods tomorrow morning and assume I'll get some sort of schedule then so I can plan my life for the next few months.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cath - go girl!

loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Loui. Is it today you have ec or Monday? My brain has gone walkabout so I've lost track.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cath - today is ET at 4.30 if any of our embies survived the weekend and made it to the blastocyst stage. I am expecting the call anytime this morning. Am really quite nervous.

Loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Will have everything crossed for you.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Tricksy:
I'm sooo sorry for saying pull the test apart, and for getting your hopes up. Do still have to test in 2 days if af not here?   

Loui:
Good luck for to day hun i'm sure you will have lots of embies strong enough to be put back in.

Cathie:
You must be feeling excited and nervous it's been awhile since you've been through treatment.

Laura:
I'm so sorry your mil is such a bxxtch. Hope dh see what it's doing to you soon.

take care all

Liz xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Liz, I've spoken to Julia and she said that i can carry on for another 2 days and test again but I said to her that I felt that that was like torture as with blasts transfer there would be something there by now and she agreed. We decided that I would stop the cyclogest, clexane and Gestone now, its just not worth tormenting myself. I've got a follow up with Gideon on 7th Jan, and don't be silly about the test, its ok  

Thank you everyone for your messages, texts and pm's  

I only worked for a couple of hours this morning and I'm home now. I could go out for a ride but I really don't feel like it. It looks like Si may have someone to cover his route so that we can go away and have a break, just waiting to hear back from our resort to see if we can stay for 3 weeks rather than 2. 

OK I'm off to have a look for some flights

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Tricksy...so sorry to hear of your BFN and all the anxiety you had in last few days  

If anyone's interested, here's some info about digital hpts and how they work differently and why shouldn't take apart as they will usually show 2 lines which can be misleading...

http://www.peeonastick.com/hpt/digitalsecret.html

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Tricksy~   i'm so so sorry hunny,  

Loui~     Good luck for you today hunny, hope u have lots of lovely blasts to choose from today   

Cath~ Glad you have decided to go for it hunny, How exciting     

Going to have to leave it at that for the mo.... went out sat night and got soooooo unbelievablly drunk it's stupid!!!!! Came home from a party and drank a whole bottle of brandy between me and 2 friends!!! IT WAS A HUGE BOTTLE   Have never been as ill in all my life as i was yesterday   
Going to call one of the cambridge diet councellors in my area today too, really want to shift as much weight as possible b4 tx and the cambridgediet should allow me to loose what i'm gonna put back on during tx!!!

Sam xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Tricksy - So so sorry.  I really don't understand it. 

Cath - So glad you are proceeding.

Loui - Any news yet?  Good luck for ET.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sam - no news yet. I phoned ISIS earlier but Terry and Sarah are involved in procedures and so couldn't answer the phone. Getting more anxious!

Loui xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Loui - If there was anything for you to worry about then they would have found the time to call you.  No news is good news.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - I agree if there was anything wrong then they would of phoned you, its all ok, don't worry. Still got everything crossed for you.

PreggySam - thanks hun  

SamM - DO NOT go on the Cambridge diet, you will do yourself no favours at all, try not to worry about your weight (unless Isis have told you to lose weight before you have treatment) just eat healthily and cut back on the takeaways and bad stuff. You need to be physically and emotionally fit for treatment and diets like that before tx are really not a good idea, well thats my opinion anyway   I weighed myself this morning and i have not put on 1 single pound during this treatment, so it is possible. Be carefull, don't starve your body of essential nutrients and minerals xxx 

Back again later xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Louie, try not to worry. Not sure about everyone else but they waited until we were at Isis before telling us the state of the blastocysts. All will be fine, although I hope they don't keep you waiting with a full bladder - I hate that! 

Tricksy and Tricksyshubby, sorry again to you both  . I was certain it was going to work for you this time. The whole experience is so hard, but nothing can prepare you for when it does not work. Look after each other. 

Lisa and Rivka, good luck with your meetings this week regarding adoption. Do you know anything about fostering? I am sure that it would be emotionally difficult to look after children whom you know will be moving on though. When I was growing up we had some neighbours who were foster carers. I think James would need to be older before I considered that though, but not sure that Gordon would be up for that either.

I am sitting here munching my way through a tin of Quality Street. They were meant for Christmas, but looks like Christmas has come early round here! The diet starts 1st January - honest!!!

Samonthemoon - how much did you drink?   Sounds like you had a good time though! Hope you have recovered.

Have a nice day everyone. 

Julia xxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

SamM - I totally agree with Tricksy on this one.  You are far too near treatment to be worrying about your weight.  Instead concentrate on getting the correct minerals and vitamin intake.

Julia - Why not spread the calories, great idea!  I did once think about fostering and looked into it partly as a means of funding my fertility treatment and being able to stay at home which I thought would make it easier with treatment.  I think the LA's are desparate for foster carers - it must be a very rewarding "job" for anyone who could handle it.

Tricksy - Sounds like you are handling this really well (hope you're not just putting on a brave face).  And a holiday to look forward to is a great idea.


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi people

Tricksy - Hun, can you not test in a couple more days? I refuse to give up lol   I just want to give you a big  .

Sam M - Ive been on the cambridge diet - lost 2 stone, like i said but everyones telling me not to do it before treatment because the body needs the nutrients to build up! Give me a PM if you want to talk

EVeryone else - this was a quick hello, will be back later for personals

GL Loui


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Tricksy and hubby - as you know I got your text this morning ... I just came in quickly at work to be able to give you a big   and say again how sorry I am for your bad news. Nothing I can say can make it go better. And it's so unfair! Take care of each other  

Cathie - great that you now have a schedule! Lots of luck    Hope this Christmas brings you all your dreams come true.

Loui - good luck for this afternoon   . Try not to worry too much, ISIS are very responsible and they would have let you know if there was any problem.

Lisa - hope your meeting goes well this afternoon.

Julia and Sam2007 - I haven't actully considered fostering. We want to have a family, not be paid child minders ... I would never handle giving the children back, especially if I know the birth families were not taking care of them properly, which is I assume why they are taken into care. Also a friend of my mum's (who suffers from IF issues) was foster carer to two sisters and it broke her heart to give them back, the kids were sorry too ... It's really not what we can cope with, unfortunately.

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

SamM - I'm with the others on the Cambridge Diet issue so close to tx. Unless ISIS have told you to lose weight then you shouldn't beat yourself up about it. Gidon said to me that whilst it wouldn't hurt if I lost some weight he didn't think it was as important as being relaxed and less stressed. Focus on getting yourself geared up for tx rather than losing wieght. 

Loui - hope the ec has gone well for you this afternoon and that you have some frosties too. 

Only quickie from me as I've only just got back from popping into the office in Felixstowe. Took the dogs for a walk on the beach but I'm not sure they are convinced all that time in the car made the walk worthwhile. Dh is getting treats for them on the way home. Lots to do. Will be back on later if I get a chance.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy and Triscksy's hubby - Just want to say again how sorry me and dh are    . It sucks!! I hope you manage to book a lovely holiday, you both deserve it. Lots of love to you both  

Loui - hope it went well today.

I've had a crappy day at work and still got loads of marking to do. Then off to a jewellery party    Its so cold i just want my bed!!

Love cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Tricksy, I am so sorry    I had such a good feeling for you and just do not understand yet again how all seemed perfect all the way along. I do not know what to say other than remember you should take you time to grieve and have a good   if you need it!!

LOL Spangle xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cath -so pleased that you have got your schedule coming     bet it was blinking freezing on the beach   you must be bloody mad    

Loiu - I'm thinking about you hun, hope that it all went well xxx 


Spangle - We can't work it out either, both ivf's we've had perfect blasts, I've done exactly as I am told (and believe me thats a minor miracle in itself!) didn't do my horse for 4 days after transfer, have ridden once in a month (day before egg transfer) havn't even looked at a wheelbarrow, let alone pick one up and its still not worked   

Cleo - thanks hun   we are planning on going to Kenya on the 1st or 2nd Feb for 3 weeks, just waiting to see if Si can get someone to cover his round and to see if the resort can put us up for the extra week (we've got a timeshare there) I've already found flights! So sorry you've had a crappy day too, any particular reason or just one of those days. 

PreggySam - I'm ok, I think. I feel numb and I don't really know what to do with myself to be honest. I went to one of my clients this morning (got to go to the other one at 6am tomorrow instead!) and they don't know about our treatment, I just went in, put my head down and worked. I left at 10.30 and came home and just sat here, I don't know where the time went, the next thing I knew it was 2o/c. I couldn't be bothered to do anything. I eventually got my butt into gear and went down to Cropi and gave her a good brush and put her thermal jim jams on   The thought of work tomorrow does not fill me with excitement at all but I've got to go, I need the money   

Everyone else, sorry for lack of personals, hope your both ok. Si is home now so I'm gonna do a quick bit of tea and then snuggle on the sofa.

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## TricksysChubbyHubby (Dec 9, 2007)

[fly]THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT AND LOVE[/fly]

geez that makes me sound so american  almost like accepting some kind of hollywood award but I do really mean it, so nice to know that there are friends out there who understand what sometimes is so difficult to say.

I`d blow some love bubbles.........but I ain`t got no button


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow - wish i was as talented as you making that cool moving banner!

You are both very welcome, i hope you both have a really snuggly evening


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

TricksysChubbyHubby said:


> I`d blow some love bubbles.........


  LMAO


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Trickseyschubbyhubby - being able to blow people isn't half as much fun as it sounds!!!       Take care x

Tricksy - just one of them days So much pressure on at work and it doesn't feel at all xmassy. Unless it has a learning objective then we don't teach it, so many xmas activities are out the window.  And because we have the NC to adhere to we have so much to fit in.Instead i'm teaching fractions, myths and legends, ancient greece ...... BORING!! i remember all the fun i had at school.


Cath - Fab news hun on getting th ball rolling. I can't wait to get going now, think i'll be ready afer xmas.

Lisa - hope it goes well tonight.  

Off to my party now....it's tooo cold!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Tricky and Tricksychubbyhubby (loving the name   ) huge hugs to you both!!! It is so hard and so frustrating it just seems so hard and unfair....... Have a lovely hug and snuggle and it is obvious you love each other very much and will get through it together and holiday to look forward to is a great idea sometime along (a good time to relax and forget for 3 weeks anyway)  

Cleo - how's the face, Ok I hope  

Laura I am very confused by you little messages  

Cath great news about the tx     

Lisa how did the meeting go?? More positive I hope?  

Pigpie - your elf made me laugh although slightly frightened   by the black and white cat - looked lie he had no ears  

lol Spangle xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy/Si - don't know how you're coping so well today. I've blown some more bubbles for you. Hope you get that extra week at the resort as you deserve a fantabulous holiday. Kenya sounds lovely. My sil is moving to Nairobi after Xmas so I'm hoping we can visit her there. I'll be picking your brains about where to go.

Yes it was cold on the beach - started raining just after we got out of the car but as the dogs were wet anyway I carried on  

Cleo - sorry you had a pants day. I'll swap the ancient Greeks with you if you want? You can come and make chocolate and I'll teach that bit - part of my degree was classics so I love that kind of thing.

Loving the elf yourself bits. I clicked on the make your own but it didn't seem to work. Had an extended version of Mr Cleo strutting his stuff instead  

Spangle - how are you doing?


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Cath

I am fine thanks, I have made my appointment at the ISIS on 31st December!!! Means I should start late Jan woohoo, getting really excited and am going to try a positive approach this time!!! Also hoping my new boss (made redundant in feb previous employer would NOT have understood, lucky my boss was also a friend kept it between us best he could so they never found out - I don't think   ) will be as good as they siad they would be as I told them I had had IVF and was going to do it again.  

How's the truffles going, are you still doing orders for xmas or is this too late now
xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Tricksyschubbyhubby, don't mention it. We are all here for each other, so this is the place if you ever need a virtual hug (Tricksy will supply the real ones  ) Here, have one now  , and here is one for you too Tricksy  . Not sure that they will make you feel better though, but just to let you know we are thinking about you and here for you both.

Cleo, sorry you had a ****e day. Cor, the teaching does sound dull, especially so close to Christmas. It should be all nativity plays, carol singing, concerts and parties at this time of year. When do you break up for Christmas? Hope you have a nice time at the jewellery party. Buying some bling will cheer you up!

Cath, the beach sounded Fffffffreeezing!! You are such a good mummy to your doggies! Hope you are not working too hard again tonight.

Hallo to everyone else. Sorry this is a short one. James has only just gone to bed, he keeps asking if it is Christmas tomorrow. I am going to try and go outside and take pics of the Christmas lights tonight and stick them on ********. Anyway, better get on. Speak to you all soon.

Julia xxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me before work...... Didn't sleep very well too much going through my head again.

The adoption meeting went really well,  Dh & I were the only ones there which was really nice as it was more like a one to one.  They were really very positive and totally different from the last meeting and we both came out of there feeling like it would be possible to have a family of our own.  DH is very much for it!  I was really shocked as they told me if all goes to plan we could be approved within 6 months!!!   and have a child with us within a year!!!!      Well my jaw nearly hit the floor after 7 years of trying and all the treatments i've had to be told i could have a child within a year i just can't get my head round it.

I have a few concerns though
1. They check with my Ex-husband what i'm like which i'm worried about as he is such a pyshco god knows what he would say about me.
2. They did stress that babies are out of the question and that they would recommend we don't go with them if we want a child under 3.
3. Totally scared about the whole process.

Thanks for all your well wishes girlies  

Cath - Glad to hear you'll be starting soon hun.........are you getting scared?

Loui - Any news yet - hope you get some answers soon 

Julia - I'll start my diet with you in Jan mate - Quality Street sounds luvely!  I couldn't do the fostering i dont think i could handle them being taken away i couldn't help but get attached.

Spangle - How you doing?

Cleo - Hows the face?  Ancient greece sounds BORING!  

Rivka - Good luck tonight - let me know how you get on

Tricksy     Big hugs to you and Si,  I know that i found that working really helped me switch off from feeling so pee'ed off about things and when i had a negative it was a god send to threw myself into that.  Hope you get your holiday sorted today.  Its just sooooooooooooo unfair but you will get through this   

Right better get my ass into gear
love Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone - thank you so much for your mentions and well-wishes.

We did not hear anything from ISIS and so just turned up on time. It was only when we were ushered downstairs that we discovered that ET was going ahead. We're not sure what to make of what we were then told: Sarah the embriologist looked flushed and embarrassed and didn't meet our eyes when she said that 2 of the 12 were more advanced than the rest and that some of them didn't make it over the weekend. Basically, neither of the best 2 had developed onto the blast stage, but both had reached 16 cells. One was more advanced than the other and was begining to exhibit some small blast features. Basically, I think that they were slow developers and both Gidon and Sarah said that they should be put back in me. So there you are, I have 2 embies on board but am not sure whether they will survive because they hadn't reached the blast stage. Any advice/experience on this would be great. I am now on 3 days bed-rest and DH has set up a tray with tea cups, water, kettle, milk, squash and biscuits to help myself to whilst he is at work. He has even set up my laptop and wireless connection on our bed so that I can stay in touch with you all. He is so so down at the moment with work, despite the fact that he did get the promotion he was so desparately after (but even that has come with a twist because he came 5th and not top and so he thinks he s now a 'second-streamer'). His work load between now and christmas is also too much for him to handle (but it has got to get done with no excuses). So, we are pleased to have got as far as we have but so very nervous that our world could come crashing down so easily. We now test on 21st Dec.

Love to you all,

Loui xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Louie, try not to feel down.

Almost exactly the same happened to us. We were taken into a room just before ET and sat down and told by Sarah that of the twelve, ten had died and the last two were not yet at the expected stage, but they were put back in anyway. Unfortunately we got a BFN, BUT we were told that other people had gone on to become pregnant with poor blastocysts, so there is always hope. Keep positive hun  Sending you   

Lisa, that is amazing news. Imagine, you could be shopping for toys this time next year! How exciting!!! A three year old is going to be challenging, but so rewarding too, and you will have so much support behind you. It is great that your DH is so enthusiastic too. I really hope it all works out for you. Don't worry about your ex. I am sure as soon as he hears it is regarding adoption he would not dare do anything to jeopardise that. He had better not or we will all be round    . What is the next stage then? Do you have to let them know if you want to go ahead, or do they start doing all the checks anyway?

Rivka, good luck with your meeting too. Will the Clomid treatment delay the process of adoption, or are you not going to tell them?

Hi to everyone else. I am coming down with a stinking cold, on top of a cough that I have not been able to get rid of, so feeling sorry for myself today. I have to get organised, as have not got half my Christmas pressies yet. James is sorted, but everyone else may have to make do with vouchers! Does anyone know any good gift websites for pressies to America? I have not got a clue!!

Have a nice day everyone xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui - sorry it didn't go as you'd hoped yesterday but asJulia says, knowing which embryos will take is completely unpredictable so you have as much chance with these blasties as with 2 day transfer.   

Julia - sorry you're not feeling well. Hot lemon with honey and whiskey normally works a treat for me. Have you tried Amazon.com instead of .co.uk - it's a bit different to our one as it's more like a department store with concessions. Homewares, crate and barrel are like Habitat but nicer. I have some fab Christmas deccies from there, and cookie cutters and stuf like that. Good luck with the shopping. I've barely started yet so getting a bit scared.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Lisa - I am thrilled to read some good positive news from you.  It is fantastic that you and dh could be parents within a year.  I am sure now that things seem a lot more positive you are beginning to get scared.  As far as the ex-dh situation goes, I hope when he realises what it is all about then he will respond positively.  But, if he doesn't, then firstly I think the agency will realise that in any situation with an ex there could be bad feeling and they should bear this mind.  I think all they want to hear from him is that you didn't batter any children while you were with him!  It seems unfair even to talk to him in my view being as that relationship is so in the past.  As for adopting an older child - well sometimes they say this is easier.  And at least you know what you are getting with a child in say the 3-5 bracket.  If you adopt a baby you really don't know what sort of problems they have whereas by the time a child is 3 if they have any severe developmental problems then you will know about it.

   Loui - I am sorry you have come away from ET feeling a bit down.  I really don't think it is necessary though.  The fact is that you have two embies put back that were almost coming to the blast stage and this is very good.  Some people can't get that far.  The fact that they were slower devloping doesn't actually mean they are not good.  In fact I remember when I did my first transfer - I was told my embies were all developing slowly but I was told the fact that they did continue developing was a really good sign.  We have seen from this board that you just can't tell which embies are going to stick around.  Look at me and Tricksy - we both had great blasts put back and it didn't work.  But I think Jo was the one who had no hope because her embies weren't so good and she is the one that got pregnant.  So don't forget you are now PUPO  

Tricksy and dh - You both seem to be very brave about this.  Great news about the hol, I'm sure that will do you the world of good.  Hope the ISIS come up with something positive when you have your review.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - sorry I forgot to say hello and glad themeeting went well last night. Social Services said they'd dropped talking to ex partners as they realised it wouldn't always give a clear picture of the person they're asking about, I'm surprised that the private agencies still do that. Fantastic news that you could have a child this time next year though.

Sam2007 - how are things with you this week?

I went in to ISIS this morning for my blood tests. I won't get my schedule until the results are back in but I'll be down regging on 27th with a view to getting to ec on 25th Jan. Bit scary but also good to get things rolling. I had Fiona who is sooooo lovely and makes it all much easier to deal with.

Off to take a quick break now before I get back into the swing of things int e h kitchen.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi ladies

Cath~ OMG!!! Went to ISIS this pm to pay them ect.... i start D/R on 27th Dec now too!! AND... E/C 25th Jan..... preg test 11th Feb   So we will def be cycling together to the day!!!  

So there u have it girls, like i said to cath, D/R 27th Dec ect ect.... got my needles and everything today too now just have to send my prescription off to fazelys and were good to go    

Sam xxx

P.S ~ If somebody could put my new details on the list it would be much appreciated


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

SamM - wow! I knew we were going to be pretty close but that is an amazing coincidence. It will be great to have you cycling at exactly the same time. We'll probably see each other on ec day at some point - I'm the one that hiccups very loudly   Are Fazely's good for the meds then? I asked Fiona if I could get my prescription to buy the drugs myself to save a few pennies so I need to start shopping around. 

Are you on buserelin or synarel to start off? I'm going with the synarel as it was better for me last time - just need to pray I don't get a cold and bunged up nose!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Fazelys are the best prices i could find anywhere and i shopped around.... A LOT!!!   I'm on buserelin as ISIS told me that synarel was completlly out of stock everywhere..... having a few probs getting the nuns to pee i think!!  

Would be great to meet up at some point during TX if u fancy it
Fazelys drug prices are.... 
Buserelin~ £14.32 a vile compared to ISIS @ £35.00 a vile!!

Puregon~ 900iu £292.50 compared to ISIS @ £414.00

cyclogest~ £10.80 a box compared to ISIS @ £25.00 per box

So i'd def say it's worth getting a private script.... were saving around £700 on isis prices altogether!!!!!

Sam xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just a quickie from me, thank you all so much for all of your support. I am ok'ish, had a few tears and I had a tearful morning but it got better. We just feel a bit empty and its strange not having to do my jabs  

Loui - Great news hun, I hope that you are resting up and letting your little embyo's snuggle in for the next 9 months  

Lisa - Great to see you last night, I'm so glad that the meeting went well, we are both very excited for you   

Spangle and Cath - that is fab news that you are cycling together, and to the day too    I'll try and update the list later, need to get some dinner on first  

Well I have just booked our flights      we are so looking forward to just chilling out. We fly out on Saturday 2nd Feburary, we really need it and can't wait.

I'll be back later, lots of love to you all 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Tricksy - Glad to see you have changed your ticker.  Now you have something to look forward to.  It would be good if you could re-paste our lists because I think a lot of people need to update.  I am getting confused with who is starting treatment and when.  By the way you are flying out on my due date so we will both be looking forward to that date!!!

Cath/SamM - That is fantastic that you will be cycling together (same day is amazing but I guess that is the way ISIS like to schedule things).  I guess that EC and ET could be days apart though depending on how you respond, whether you go to blast etc.  Very exciting because we are overdue another BFP.

Cath - I am fine thanks.  I am actually feeling physically fitter as each day goes by which is really odd as it is supposed to be the other way round.  I have actually got to the point where I can enjoy being pregnant rather than stressing.  I look huge though - and not just my bump, big bum too!

Loui - Did the ISIS recommend the best rest or was that your decision?


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi All,
I can't keep up - 5 pages since Sunday when I last posted!

Tricksy - have pm'd you but the holiday sounds great and hopefully should be just what you both need (hi to Mr Tricksy too).

Shelley - have pm'd you too.

Loui - try not to worry too much about the embryo's taking longer to get to blastocyst.  On both my IVF's I have had day 6 blastocysts and no day 5 ones and I think this is fairly normal for some women.  The consultants at my hospital have told me that the chances of a BFP with a day 6 blast are not much less than a day 5 one and as Sam said, the speed that they divide does not necessarily have a bearing on the quality of the blast at the end of it so I am sure all is fine.  Hope the bed rest helps you relax as well.

Sam 2007/OTM - sorry to mix you both up in my last post - after catching up with 3 weeks of posts I think my brain was a bit mushed!

Lisa - great news about the adoption meeting -it sounds really positive and I am sure the agency will take into account that your ex-partner may not give a proper picture (he wouldn't be an ex otherwise) and I am sure that you can get references from other people which will be much more supportive.

Laura - dh was well fed up when I told him that he could have had a urine test for chlamydia - why didn't the GP tell us that!  Sorry to hear about the situation with your in laws too - sounds pretty difficult for you.

CathB - great news that you've decided to go for another cycle (and that you have Sam as a buddy already!).

Anyway  off to make my tea,

bye for now,
Rachel xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel - we've both had to have chlamydia tests as well which we've never done before. The nurse said it's a new HFEA rule along with the Hep A/B and HIV tests.

Hope you manage to keep up with us now!

Sam07 - I'm really pleased for you that you're now able to enjoy being pg. You've had such a rough ride it's about time.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

OMG wot a night!  DH has gone back to Ipswich tonight.......this time for footie,  and i havent stopped since i got home.....back killing me tonight.

Loui -I'm sorry you had a bit of a shock today but you are PUPO!!!!  Glad DH is looking after you and your resting up and taking it easy     Have you named your embies?

Rachel - Glad you had a great holiday - how long did you go for?

Cath/SamM - Thats great that you two are cycle buddies!  Good luck

Sam - I'm so pleased that you are starting to enjoy your pregnancy now,  you really have been through the mill hun and i wouldn't worry about your bum getting big.......mine is like that anyway and i'm not pregnant   
You said exactly the same as the social worker last night that the older children are sometimes easier because you know their history and behaviour already,  she said a lot of babies have drugs/alchol abuse backgrounds and they don't really know the damage yet......its so sad 

Julia - Get well soon hunny   Thanks for the offer on giving my Ex a battering he deserves it     The next stage is there sending me out an application form we need to fill it all in and then the social worker will visit us at home...........scarey!!!!  Its so strange thinking that this time next year we could be waiting for a placement,  were both so happy but it just sounds too good to be true after all the disappointment with IVF.  I might be asking you for lots of advice on 3 year olds please  

Tricksy - I'm so glad you managed to sort your holiday out i know its no consolation for what happened but i think it helps to have something to look forward to and you can get back to full fighting fitness again after having a nice 3 week break from it all.  I hope your ok its so hard to know what to say to help you to feel better even though we have all been through it on here,  I think that is it though cos we know how it feels we know that nothing anyone says makes you feel any better..........Sorry i'm waffling but i hope you get my drift.  Take care of each other and if you need anything just shout  

Rivka - Hope your meeting went well tonight.

Hi to everyone else,  gotta go now Gordon Ramseys on in a minute and some of you know my history with him     

lots of love
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all

Cath and sam - so pleased that you are cycling together.    can't beleive how much you are saving on the drugs sammoon, i'll have to remember that.

loui -    the best place for any embie is in the womb and that is where they are. When i cycled someone had grade 3/4 embies put back (they would never had made it to blasto stage, or be given the chance) they got a BFP!!! You never know. To get to blastos stage they have to be fighters. rest up and i'm sending you      

Lisa  - WOOOHOOOO!!!!!! some fantastic news at last. Did they say anything about the sort of children you might get, i mean i know b4 you were told that alot of the chidren were disabled etc. Fab news hun, i'm so pleased.

Tricksy - good news on the holiday hun!!!! Relax and enjoy, you deserve it.

Right, i'm officially crapping my pants about next weeks hysteroscopy. I don't know why as over the last year i've had more people fiddle with me than ........... well you know what i mean. Just not looking forward to it.  

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - compared to a lot of the things you've had of late, the hysteroscopy will be a walk in the park. I can see why you're nervous though as any procedure is worrisome.  

Lisa - did you enjoy Gordon? I thought of you at the end when they said that it was starting again on C4+1 if you'd either missed it or just had a thing for him!

Tricksy - glad you have the flights booked. Something good to look forward to and you both deserve a nice long break from it all. 

Off to bed now. Still have tons to do but am too sleepy to carry on so will get up early instead. If anyone is in town in the morning I'm doing a choc demonstration at the visitors centre some time between 10 and 1. Quite nervous about it as I've not done anything like that before (and wish I'd not agreed to it) but the ladies who work there are lovely so it will probably be fine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Cathie and SamM - good luck to you both on the 27th! Hope with all my heart that you get a nice new year gift each in the form of healthy babies   

Lisa - I'm thrilled that you felt positive at the meeting, means it's a better place for you. A year could be so quick, wouldn't it be lovely! An older child - maybe that means you can see more easily that you have a rapport, because more of their personality is clear already, so you start a relationship as it were more quickly which s great. Are you going ahead then? Hope you enjpy Gordon Ramsey   

Cleo - all these prods are no fun, but I'm sure it'll be over in no time. I was worried about mine last year, but the doctor was lovely and very reassuring, made it much easier.

Tricksy - glad you managed to book that holiday. Of course you are still grieving and you are both so brave to keep up like that. But I'm sure having some quality time together will be the right thing for you. Kenya sounds amazing!

I had quite a day today. In the morning went to see the consultant at the hospital. H was very positive about my chnaces with clomid, said I should be looking at up to 40%, not bad heh? I know I've been pg before and all that, but we think it's worth a go, and he'll give me aspirin and Clexane if I'm pg to help keep it going. Then we had a Christmas do at work. Straight from there - to Chelmsford to the adoption meeting. To my surprise, both DH and me came out very positive. We thought they explained everything so well, and then we had a lond chat with one of the social workers, talking about some of our initial worries, and she made things sound much more positive than we thought. It does make you feel angry about all these people who do alcohol and drugs and then have all these lovely kids, first they give them alcohol fetal syndrom and then can't care for them, poor kids   Some of the stories are very sad...
Then we went home and had a good talk about things. We've decided we are not ready yet to give up on tx, but don't want to go for another ivf as there doesn't seem to be a point. So our plan is - start clomid in my next cycle (should be about the end of the month), we have 3 months for it. I continue accu and herbs (consultant is okay about it), DH wants to go for some accu sessions with my practitioner to make him get to tip-top form so that he can "perform" well. We'll concentrate on this for now. If I do manage to get pg, and then manage to keep the baby, then great. If not, and we are preparing ourselves for this eventuality because it's already been 4 times, then we need to take 6 months to recover (that's what ECC demands anyway, and we'll need it), and apply for adoption with ECC then. 
I feel much more positive than I've been for ages. I know we are not ready to give up tx, but also that we feel very strongly this is the last time we want to try it. And this means if we do go for adoption then, I hope, we should feel positive about it, because I wouldn't want us to feel that children we adopt are "second choice", they should be our first and only choice at that point in time. That's what the social worker said, and I felt that was verytrue.

Going to sleep now - if I can, as too excited with this eventful day. Work tomorrow, though!

Night-night

Rivka x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=122555.new#new


----------

